# Аккордеон – этнический инструмент



## Slawa (4 Янв 2019)

В последнее время я много размышляю об этнической сути нашего горячо любимого инструмента – аккордеона. Хочется обменяться мнениями по этому вопросу с форумчанами. По моему мнению, аккордеон во всех его разновидностях -- а это не только хроматический аккордеон (кнопочный или клавишный), но и диатонические различных типов, такие как европейские мелодеоны, ирландские боттон-боксы, русские гармони, татарские тальянки и еще много других видов – это прежде всего этнические инструменты. И наиболее выигрышно исполнять на них этническую музыку. Это может быть русская народная музыка, украинская и белорусская, а также французская, итальянская, бретонская, немецкая, тирольская, румынская, ирландская, шотландская, английская... ну и так далее. .. список может быть очень длинным. Но главное, что я понял – невозможно освоить все этнические стили, потому что они очень сложны. Каждый из них. Поэтому надо останавливаться на освоении всего нескольких или даже всего одного, но делать это в совершенстве. Многие из нас (и я не исключение) пытаемся играть во всех популярных стилях – и джаз, и танго (а это тоже этническая музыка), и французскую музыку и русскую, например, и еще какую-то – а в результате имеем кашу в нашем репертуаре, которую никто кушать не хочет. В то же время, я знаю прекрасных исполнителей татарской народной музыки, башкирской народной музыки, которые играют только эту музыку, но делают это мастерски и прекрасно. Хочется услышать мнения форумчан по этому вопросу. Кто то может быть со мной согласится, а кто то и нет... Пишите!


----------



## Slawa (4 Янв 2019)

Вот интересно, есть ли тут на форуме люди, играющие на диатонических аккордеонах? Гармонях, мелодеонах, боттон-боксах и других видах? Я, к сожалению, играю только на хроматических инструментах. А ведь диатонические имеют ряд преимуществ. Во-первых, это особые тембра, настройки голосов, разлива и т.д., деревянные корпуса, дающие особый тембр, во-вторых, это малые размеры и отсюда легкий вес инструментов, что позволяет и по долгу заниматься и мехом делать такие вещи, которые на большом и тяжелом инструменте делать трудно (можно часто менять мех, хоть через одну-две ноты, создавая драйв и кач, характерный для многих этно-стилей), в-третьих, диатоника -- это отсутствие "лишних" нот, которые не используются в данном этно-стиле -- можно нажимать любые кнопочки -- все будут "подходящие", надо только уловить в какой последовательности их лучше нажимать, в каком ритме и т.д. Для этого обычно надо много слушать данный стиль...


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (5 Янв 2019)

Доброго времени суток. Мой ответ это не осуждение, так что прошу отнестись спокойнее, это всего лишь моя точка зрения. Получив классическое образование( поиграв и послушав великих) можно спокойно играть все эти этно-стили. Все великие в каких-либо своих произведениях использовали народные мелодии той или иной страны. И не нужно останавливаться на одном стиле, в них не так уж и много своих особенностей что бы заниматься одним всю жизнь. А по поводу каши в репертуаре( видимо не съедобной) это зависит в большинстве случаев от исполнителя который должен качественно подать сей продукт, дабы он стал съедобным. Вы говорите татарские и башкирские очень хорошо играют свою национальную музыку! Я открою вам страшный секрет, без обид, но они просто больше ничего и не умеют играть. Все очень просто- им больше ничего и не нужно. Это конечно не касается профессионального образования, там у них все нормально. А если вы хотите играть как они так там сложного ничего, шпарьте по пентатонике и делайте акценты на слабые доли. Если погружаться с головой в какую-либо этно музыку, с точки зрения самой музыки, там вообще все просто. В джазе конечно сложнее, но и там после классического образования очень легко живется, Артуро Сандавал тому подтверждение. в общем я не согласен с вашим мнением об игре одного лишь жанра без затрагивания других. Это никакого развития за собой не несёт, уж простите.


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

Михаил Олегович, спасибо что высказались. Жаль, что тема не слишком интересна форумчанам. кроме вас пока никто больше не написал. Но ваше мнение -- это мнение, распространенное среди многих академических музыкантов. Я и сам раньше думал так же как и вы. Потому что тоже академический музыкант. И всегда думал, что, если есть ноты, можно сыграть любую музыку. Надо играть то, что написано и будет всё прекрасно. Но не тут то было... Есть этно стили, которые не поддаются очень долго. Конечно, и их можно освоить, если проявить достаточное упорство и усердие. Тем более сейчас, когда есть интернет с ютубом и можно найти недоступные в прошлом аудиозаписи. Но вообще то хотелось бы поговорить о другом... О смысле нашего существования в качестве исполнителей, например. Что нам играть, чтоб быть востребованными. Я заметил, что наиболее востребованы сейчас именно этно-музыканты. Представляющие тот или другой этнос и его музыкальную культуру как часть этнической (национальной) культуры вообще. Например, востребованы _русские фолк ансамбли _(с баянами, русскими гармонями и т.д) И не только в России, а везде, где достаточно много русских живет или отдыхает -- в Китае, Вьетнаме, например и во многих других туристических местах, куда ездят русские. Я живу в Республике Башкортостан (это в составе Российской Федерации, если кто-то не знает). Здесь половина населения -- это _татары_ и _башкиры. _На концертах этно-коллективов с участием баянистов, аккордеонистов, просто певцов в сопровождении баяна всегда аншлаг. Потому что люди идут туда, где звучит их родная этно-музыка, потому что она -- часть их Культуры. Таким образом, можно собрать свою публику по этническому направлению. Иначе будут полупустые залы.


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (5 Янв 2019)

Как ни странно, знаете я на личном опыте понял, что играть народную музыку так как написано не приводит ни к чему хорошему. Очень яркий пример это Шендерев Русская рапсодия(для оркестра). После вступления первый раз тема проводится у баяна, так вот если играть это так как он написал, поверьте это будет мягко говоря ни о чем! Там нужно в корне менять штрихи и акценты, что собственно я и делал. Я это все к тому что не все обработки русской народной музыки нужно играть так как написано. О смысле нашего существования в качестве исполнителей, например. Что нам играть, чтоб быть востребованными. Как бы это плохо не звучало, но мое мнение, да и не только мое, сводится к тому что исполнять надо попсу. Народ её съедает на раз-два. Современному обществу( в 80% случаев) плевать с высокой колокольни на классику и уж тем более на этно музыку. Но... Это не касается ни башкирии, ни татарстана. В этих республиках очень чутко относятся к своей культуре и музыке и очень это любят и уважают. А попробуйте предложить средне-статистическому русскому человеку одеть русскую народную рубашку. Да он пошлет предлогающего по известному адресу и еще пальцем у виска покрутит. И так почти везде. Так вот если вы хотите получать прибыль с концертов в республиках играть больше ИХ музыку, ну а в пределах страны это ПОПСА. Что касается народных коллективов. Так вот я играю в таком и поверьте мне не особо кому нужны такие составы если вы опять же не играете попсу! Это как ансамбль Изумруд, несколько лет назад попав в волну со своими обработками и смесью Баха с миссией невыполнима, это было ново и все это ели! Народные ансамбли очень хорошо ценятся и уважаются за рубежом. Франция, Швецария,Германия, а в нашей стране почти не востребованы. Обидно хочу сказать вам.


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

MikhailOlegovich (05.01.2019, 21:01) писал:


> Народные ансамбли очень хорошо ценятся и уважаются за рубежом. Франция, Швецария,Германия,


 Вот об этом хочется еще поговорить! И не только в этих странах. Насколько мне известно, сейчас идет настоящий ренессанс фолк музыки. Ирландская, Шотландская, Бретонская фолк музыка -- это мощные течения в современной музыке. Русская фолк музыка, по-моему, тоже имеет неплохие перспективы, но мы что-то не то делаем... Обработки, сделанные композиторами  - это не то  что надо. Надо играть исконный фолк. То есть наигрыши, созданные сельскими гармонистами. Без всякой обработки! Иконное звучание должно быть. Надо за пример брать ирландцев, шотландцев, англичан. Они развивают фолк в чистом виде. И для этого используют диатонические аккордеоны в основном. А если это хроматические инструменты, то они желательно должны имитировать звучание диатонических инструментов и еще быть маленького размера, легкие на вес, с деревянными корпусами, как например аккордеоны таких марок как Saltarelle и Castagnari -- это инструменты специально созданные для фолк музыки!


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)




----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

А здесь уже диатонический аккордеон (мелодеон)  https://youtu.be/SSKwQbgZZS8?list=RDBQG2IhzhLkU


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

А вот этот ансамбль -- просто улёт!  Бретонцы (Бельгийцы)  https://youtu.be/pJEIjo3UpOE


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Янв 2019)

К чему столько пафоса?
Играйте на здоровье этническую музыку.
Покупайте национальные аккордеоны и играйте на них.
Или Вам кто-то это запрещает?
Такое впечатление, что Вы не уверены в том, что утверждаете, и пытаетесь в первую очередь убедить окружающих в своей правоте.


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein (05.01.2019, 23:42) писал:


> Покупайте национальные аккордеоны и играйте на них.Или Вам кто-то это запрещает?
> Такое впечатление, что Вы не уверены в том, что утверждаете, и пытаетесь в первую очередь убедить окружающих в своей правоте.


  Григорий, я понял, что вам фолк не по душе. И диатонические аккордеоны, видимо, не по нраву. Так не читайте и не пишите в этой теме. Есть ведь и другие на форуме темы, более вам близкие. Я ищу людей, которые играют фолк и могут поделиться опытом в этой сфере музыки. Или хотят его играть и тоже ищут информацию. В частности, ищу игроков на диатонических аккордеонах. Чтоб рассказали о их особенностях и т.д. Я знаю, что они есть в России и других странах. Но форума действующего по этой теме нет. Я искал. Все форумы старые и заброшенные несколько лет назад по этно музыке.


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

Ищу также игроков на русских гармонях. Очень хочется, что-то почитать об особенностях русской гармони и их разновидностях.


----------



## Slawa (5 Янв 2019)

И ещё. . Да! Я хочу убедить молодых, прежде всего, людей играть фолк и этно музыку. Больше играть этно музыку, создавать этно-музыкальные ансамбли и будет вам счастье и публика! )) Потому что простой народ тянется к народной -- прежде всего к истинно народной музыке (без искажений композиторов с их закидонами и заморочками). А это называется словом ФОЛК МУЗЫКА. И она прекрасна! Я правда хочу убедить в этом молодежь, прежде всего.


----------



## Slawa (6 Янв 2019)

Немного шотландской народной музыки. Симпатичный молодой ансамбль https://youtu.be/irfWl4DamI8


----------



## vater (6 Янв 2019)

Хочу поддержать


----------



## Slawa (6 Янв 2019)

vater (06.01.2019, 20:11) писал:


> баян - это универсальный инструмент на все жанры и стили, но национальный колорит он передать не может в полной мере, это уже будет стилизация, а не подлинник.


 Я все-таки считаю, что можно и на хроматическом инструменте передать особенности фолк-стиля, хотя это правда сложнее. Диатонические аккордеоны (гармоники по-русски) лучше для этого подходят. Хроматический аккордеон неплохо может заменить мелодеон (распространенный по всей Западной Европе вид диатонического фолк-аккордеона). У мелодеона одни и те же ноты звучат и на разжим и на сжим (как на хроматическом аккордеоне или баяне). А вот у ирландского диатонического аккордеона (botton box) - на разжим одна нота, а на сжим уже другая. Ирландский стиль - более рваный, дерганый. Такой строй хорошо подходит для него. Хотя и на мелодеонах играют тоже ирландскую музыку. И на хроматических инструментах. Сам я тоже пробую на хроматическом играть и ирландскую, и шотландскую и английскую и бретонскую музыку. Они имеют какие то схожие и общие черты, но и отличаются сильно. Сейчас большинство фолк-музыкантов из Европы и России играют именно фолк этих этносов (ирландского, шотландского, бретонского или фламандского -- это все условно говоря кельтская музыка. Плюс ещё английская к ним относится.) А в самые последние годы ещё многие стали играть фолк музыку из немецко-язычных стран (Германия, Бавария, Австрия, Тироль, Швейцария и др.) Эта музыка тоже очень красивая  и веселая. Минор в ней как правило отсутствует вообще. Мелодии очень выразительные. И они все почти подлинно народные, хотя у многих есть авторы (у большинства есть авторы)


----------



## Gross (7 Янв 2019)

Немножко финского "фолка": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXi3ou-VNm4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6uaqFwTM6Q
Кстати, сплошной минор.


----------



## VladimirL (7 Янв 2019)

Slawa (05.01.2019, 18:29) писал:


> Жаль, что тема не слишком интересна форумчанам. кроме вас пока никто больше не написал


Тема-то интересна, но вопрос больше ведь был к тем, кто играет на диатонических инструментах и т.д.  А поскольку на диатонических, бандонеонах и проч. не имеется опыта, то о чём писать-то... Другое дело, этнические мелодии. Это да, интересно. Обработка - обработке рознь. Важно и то, какая обработка, и то, насколько ощущает исполнитель этот материал. А так-то, да, сыграешь чего для души и настроение иное. И люди моментально реагируют, оживают. Даже те, кто от природы оторван, вырос в каменных джунглях. Интересно получается иногда с баяном, который отстроен как гармонь, в розлив. Любят гармонный строй.


----------



## Slawa (8 Янв 2019)

Gross (07.01.2019, 12:37) писал:


> Немножко финского "фолка


 Здорово! Финский язык очень красивый, и женщины с гармонями прекрасно смотрятся!


----------



## vater (8 Янв 2019)

Как Вы относитесь к попыткам Евгения Дербенко сделать из гармони классический инструмент с расширенными возможностями? Вот выдержка из его статьи: "Одновременно надо было усовершенствовать и сам инструмент, т.е., не превращая гармонь в баян, улучшить ее конструкцию. В содружестве с ООО 
«Тульская гармонь» были созданы новые разновидности инструмента. 
Появилась гармонь «27х25», где в правой клавиатуре стало не три, а пять 
хроматических клавиш, септаккорды в левой клавиатуре были заменены 
трезвучиями, что дало возможность расширить количество тональностей. 
Диапазон инструмента и его тембровые возможности возрасли за счет 
регистров в правой клавиатуре. Прекрасные инструменты были созданы 
московским мастером А.А. Сизовым, который применил регистры даже в левой
клавиатуре. На такой гармони играет заслуженный артист России 
орловчанин Геннадий Калмыков, первый исполнитель многих моих 
произведений, лауреат Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов. И, 
наконец, третье условие – надо было поднять уровень исполнительского 
мастерства гармонистов. Необходимо было довести качество игры на гармони
до исполнительства на уровне других академических инструментов, не 
теряя при этом ее самобытности".


----------



## Slawa (8 Янв 2019)

Slawa (08.01.2019, 01:58) писал:


> Как Вы относитесь к попыткам Евгения Дербенко сделать из гармони классический инструмент с расширенными возможностями?


 Я считаю, что каждый музыкант имеет право производить деятельность, которую, как он думает, надо производить, чтоб осуществить свои творческие замыслы. Но при этом должны оставаться и базовые модели инструментов в неизменном виде. Чтоб основная масса фолк- музыкантов могли играть на том, на чем играли предыдущие поколения. Чтоб передавалась музыкальная традиция. Но вот качество инструментов надо конечно повышать. Смотрю я на ютубе на чем играют русские, татарские гармонисты... Качество звука инструментов совсем не радует. Хоть и говорят -- мастеровая гармонь, ручной работы и т.д.   а звук... фуфло как правило. Приятно слушать звук Saltarelle и особенно Castagnari или хотя бы Hohner (этно модели). В России, похоже, уже и гармони нормальные никто не делает...


----------



## Slawa (18 Янв 2019)

Slawa (08.01.2019, 17:15) писал:


> Как Вы относитесь к попыткам Евгения Дербенко сделать из гармони классический инструмент с расширенными возможностями?


 Вообще то просто хотелось поговорить о фолк  музыке и этно-музыке. Хотя это, конечно, не одно и то же. Этно музыка -- это музыка с национальным колоритом, на которую оказал влияние тот или иной фольклорный стиль. Вообще то музыка Е.Дербенко -- это тоже этно музыка. Музыка русского этноса. А вот, к примеру, музыка Р.Гальяно -- это музыка французского этноса. Джаз -- он тоже по-сути этническая музыка. Есть американский джаз, есть Латино-джаз, есть афро-кубинский джаз. Есть просто афро-кубинская музыка, которая не джаз (Ибрагим Феррер, Рубен Гонсалес и другие). Есть креольская всякая музыка - Сезария Эвора например. Аккордеон в любых своих модификациях круто создает этнический колорит. Поэтому аккордеон используют очень широко этно и фолк музыканты разных стран Мира. Различных народов, национальностей, этносов. Поэтому аккордеон -- это этнический инструмент. И это его огромный плюс и преимущество перед многими другими инструментами.


----------



## vater (19 Янв 2019)

Slawa писал:


> музыка Р.Гальяно -- это музыка французского этноса. Джаз -- он тоже по-сути этническая музыка. Есть американский джаз, есть Латино-джаз, есть афро-кубинский джаз. Есть просто афро-кубинская музыка, которая не джаз (Ибрагим Феррер, Рубен Гонсалес и другие). Есть креольская всякая музыка - Сезария Эвора например..


Мне эта тема тоже интересна, но я, к сожалению, не слишком разбираюсь. Допустим, музыку Гальяно не воспринимаю как этническую музыку, ведь это смесь джаза, танго и мюзета. Сам Гальяно считает себя чуть ли не учеником Пьяццоллы - француз учеником латиноамериканца? Его музыка имеет французский колорит, но она более универсальна что ли. Скорее музыка Владимира Космы (Осенние листья, Манчерстер-Ливерпуль и проч) ближе к этно-музыке. А что касается других имен, перечисленных Вами, то хотелось хотя бы нотки увидеть, раз Вы так ратуете. Скажите, исполняется ли их музыка на баяне?


----------



## Slawa (20 Янв 2019)

vater (19.01.2019, 08:24) писал:


> Скажите, исполняется ли их музыка на баяне?


 Ибрагим Феррер - это певец с Кубы, Сезария Эвора -- певица с маленького острова около Африки. Их уже нет с нами. В своих ансамблях они использовали аккордеон. Он (аккордеон) очень хорошо вписывался в их этно-музыку. Гальяно играет преимущественно смесь французской музыки и аргентинской. То есть мюзет и танго.  А вот Людовик Бейер играет смесь цыганской и французской музыки с джазом -- стиль вроде бы называется _мануш_, если не ошибаюсь. Естественно, что на аккордеоне можно играть и не этно музыку. Например Моцарта, Баха, Чайковского. Это одна дорога. А другая - этно-музыка. Они не пересекаются, в общем-то. Хотя для кого-то и Чайковский -- это чисто русский композитор, а Бах -- немец, а Моцарт - австрияк. А Верди, например, итальянец. Кто-то итальянскую оперу воспринимает именно как _итальянскую этно- музыку_. Но я тут не об этом все-таки хотел говорить. Больше об аккордеоне.


----------



## Slawa (25 Янв 2019)

Вот Билли МакКомиски -- один из наиболее известных ирландских аккордеонистов. Играет здесь в составе традиционного этно ансамбля : https://youtu.be/aBNuLKX3VoE


----------



## Slawa (25 Янв 2019)

А вот здесь отжигает тирольский ансамбль с двумя диатоническими аккордеонами (Отец и сын играют). Веселуха! И публика в неподдельном восторге:  https://youtu.be/kPuB85hjEFY


----------



## Slawa (25 Янв 2019)

А здесь вот русское этно-веселье с гармошкой и казачьими плясками : https://youtu.be/i2nyXtIMCsE


----------



## Slawa (25 Янв 2019)

А вот здесь горячие кавказские парни отжигают лезгинку (вроде как в Англии):  https://youtu.be/RryO9gFXqdw


----------



## Slawa (25 Янв 2019)

В этих приведенных в пример видео аккордеон (или гармоника), конечно, не являются главными действующими лицами. Люди там собрались не аккордеон послушать, а поучаствовать в этно-культурном мероприятии - празднике по какому-то поводу. В общем, моя мысль такая -- аккордеон должен быть частью этно-культурного действа, частью музыкальной этнической культуры. И тогда он будет востребован. а иначе он не будет востребован для широких масс народа, а только для самих немногочисленных любителей музыки (музыкантов то есть))


----------



## gerborisov (26 Янв 2019)

Slawa писал:


> В этих приведенных в пример видео аккордеон (или гармоника), конечно, не являются главными действующими лицами. Люди там собрались не аккордеон послушать, а поучаствовать в этно-культурном мероприятии - празднике по какому-то поводу. В общем, моя мысль такая -- аккордеон должен быть частью этно-культурного действа, частью музыкальной этнической культуры. И тогда он будет востребован. а иначе он не будет востребован для широких масс народа, а только для самих немногочисленных любителей музыки (музыкантов то есть))


Эти "этно-культурные" мероприятия существуют только при поддержке различного рода гос. структур. Проводятся для "галочки" и никакого отношения к "широким массам" не имеют. Моё мнение, что все эти ряженые псевдонародные мероприятия отвращают людей от народной музыки.


----------



## VladimirL (26 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (26.01.2019, 09:56) писал:


> Эти "этно-культурные" мероприятия существуют только при поддержке различного рода гос. структур. Проводятся для "галочки" и никакого отношения к "широким массам" не имеют. Моё мнение, что все эти ряженые псевдонародные мероприятия отвращают людей от народной музыки.


Это да, нам людей вовлекать нужно в культуру, дать почувствовать себя к
этому причастными. На неофициальные мероприятия инструменты с собой
брать. Не нужно большие и дорогие. Простецкие, в пару октав буквально,
но чтобы звук яркий был. И концерт без заявок вам гарантирован. Тексты,
несколько копий, обязательно нужно, люди ведь частенько слов не помнят.

На камеру мало кто готов, а вот без камеры и поют, и пляшут люди. Как-то
хотел на одном мероприятии кто-то поснимать, народ ни в какую. А стоило
бы. Пели очень красиво, по голосам. И это в обычной сельской глубинке.

Детвора часто очень интересуется, можно дать попробовать понажимать в
перерывах клавиши/кнопки. Кому-то понравится и чьи-то папы/мамы над
этим задумаются, может даже решатся ребёнка в ДМШ/ДШИ на обучение.

Государство в общем-то и не будет этим заниматься, максимум, условия на
это дело может создать. Нашим дедушкам, государство не особо помогало.

Прадедушку по материнской линии, по сей день помнят в станице, где они
жили. Ведь сколько лет человека нет, а люди, сейчас уже пенсионеры, но
помнят как пели в их станице, когда они были ещё детьми совсем малыми.

Если бы они не пели застольные песни и не плясали, мы бы и не знали ни
откуда о том, как это и что это. Эстрадный микс, в одежде и мелодиях, это
как калейдоскоп. Что-то напоминает, но в целостную картинку не сложить.


----------



## Slawa (26 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (26.01.2019, 09:56) писал:


> все эти ряженые псевдонародные мероприятия отвращают людей от народной музыки.


 Я не согласен с вашим утверждением. Понятно, что можно и не в национальном костюме выступать, но, если он (костюм) есть, то это только к лучшему. Людям нравится погружение в свою родную этно-культурную среду. И не обязательно в свою. Я бы с удовольствием поприсутствовал на таком этно-культурном празднике -- будь то немецкий, английский, французский, ирландский... какой угодно. И конечно же, если бы это был русский, украинский праздник, на котором играют на инструментах, поют и танцуют. Это здорово! Но это сейчас большая редкость. Ряженые -- это другое. Это когда наряжаются в национальный костюм, но при этом ничего не умеют делать -- ни петь, ни танцевать, ни на чем-то играть. Вот это ряженые. Я тоже против таких. А на тех видео, которые я предложил посмотреть -- там музыканты и танцоры очень хорошего уровня подготовки, достойно представляющие культуру своего этноса.


----------



## gerborisov (26 Янв 2019)

quote=Slawa/26.01.2019, 17:38/53995]А на тех видео, которые я предложил посмотреть -- там музыканты и танцоры очень хорошего уровня подготовки, достойно представляющие культуру своего этноса. [/quote]
"На вкус и цвет, товарищей нет"  Национальный костюм (для меня) это то в чём люди ходят в наше время, а древние балахоны можно оставить музеям. Главное в любом виде искусства, профессионализм и искренность. В предложенном видео, нет ни того ни другого.


----------



## Slawa (26 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (26.01.2019, 21:26) писал:


> Национальный костюм (для меня) это то в чём люди ходят в наше время,


 Что же это, интересно?   Костюм офисного работника? Или смокинг? Или шорты с футболкой?  Национальные костюмы в повседневке сейчас никто не носит. Правда, лет 20 назад был я в одной глухой марийской деревне -- там ходили люди просто по деревне в национальных костюмах. Но и то старики в основном. Индусы, арабы ходят. Англичане, ирландцы -- не ходят. Американцы - да, ходят иногда в джинсах и ковбойских шляпах. Латино-американцы тоже ходят иногда в своем национальном костюме-- в чем мать, так сказать, родила с некоторыми вариациями. Но в общем то это не так важно. Главное -- это любить, понимать и ценить свою и чужую тоже культуру. А музыка - это только часть культуры. профессионализм для этно-культуры и музыки - дело вообще не главное. В Бразилии все на чем то играют, поют и танцуют. Карнавал - главное событие каждого бразильца. А профессионалы -- это просто главные заводилы, предводители, главные шаманы, так сказать. А участвуют массы народа. искусство от народа не отделено. Во многих других странах похожая ситуация. В России, к сожалению, это не так.


----------



## kep (26 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (26.01.2019, 21:26) писал:


> Главное в любом виде искусства, профессионализм и искренность.


Мне кажется, что профессионализм по определению - прерогатива профессионалов. А в народной музыке профессионалы - те самые, кого Вы определили как поддерживаемых гос. структурами псевдонародников.
То есть, налицо противоречие. И долгоиграющая дискуссия на этом форуме о непопулярности наших инструментов в народе - о том же. Нужен ли профессиональный уровень (и профессионалы) в народной музыке? Или применить профессионализм к созданию новых стилей, как это сделал Гальяно: он назвал созданный им стиль "New musette".


----------



## VladimirL (26 Янв 2019)

Slawa (26.01.2019, 17:38) писал:


> если он (костюм) есть, то это только к лучшему. Людям нравится погружение в свою родную этно-культурную среду


Есть правда в ваших словах, безусловно. Но и требования к исполнителям, позиционирующим себя как исполнители этнической музыки, да ещё и в костюмах, у людей гораздо выше, как мне кажется. Надев на себя костюм, нужно ему полностью соответствовать, быть достоверным. Люди намного болезненнее воспринимают любое несоответствие.


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

VladimirL (27.01.2019, 00:04) писал:


> требования к исполнителям, позиционирующим себя как исполнители этнической музыки, да ещё и в костюмах, у людей гораздо выше


 Это несомненно так. Если одел национальный костюм (хотя правильнее говорить -- этнический) -- то надо соответствовать. То есть владеть стилем, играть в соответствии с традицией того этноса, который ты взялся представлять. Я, например, был несколько лет участником этно-ансамбля мариачи (мексиканской народной музыки). Играли в костюмах мариачи - мексиканских уличных музыкантов. Старались соответствовать как могли. Учили испанский, слушали и снимали на слух музыку. Правда, играли не только мексиканскую, но и кубинскую, и бразильскую музыку -- что было уже выходом за рамки стиля. Однажды нас послушал настоящий мексиканец -- это было что то типа нечаянного экзамена для нас -- ему понравилось, он хлопал, пожал нам руки, сказал, что мы молодцы, и что даже в Мексике сейчас осталось мало таких ансамблей -- там все играют американскую музыку. в общем, мы были счастливы в тот момент)) Также, чтоб играть ирландскую, например, музыку на аккордеоне или русскую, к примеру, на баяне -- не обязательно быть ирландцем или русским -- но надо эту музыку сильно любить, изучать, слушать внимательно как её играют носители этой традиции и перенимать всё досконально. Тогда и самим будет удовольствие и слушателям. потому что этно стили  мощны сами по себе. Ведь созданы они не одним человеком, а целым народом на протяжении веков до этого. Ведь традиция создается веками. И Р. Гальяно не создал свой стиль. Он играет в рамках французской и аргентинсой традиции, но чуть чуть по-своему. вот и всё.


----------



## gerborisov (27 Янв 2019)

Классифицировать,разносить инструменты по различным этносам, расам и религиям, на мой взгляд, дело вредное. Почти все инструменты – народные. Держать их в рамках одной культуры? Гитара, скрипка – этнические инструменты? Или уже академические,интернациональные? Та же балалайка, после модернизации её Андреевым (могу ошибаться) уже академический инструмент. По мне, есть музыка хорошая и не очень. А эти вечные «Коробейники» с трещотками ложками и красными сарафанами, пусть живут своей жизнью, если есть любители их лицезреть.


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (27.01.2019, 12:20) писал:


> Классифицировать,разносить инструменты по различным этносам, расам и религиям, на мой взгляд, дело вредное. Почти все инструменты – народные. Держать их в рамках одной культуры? Гитара, скрипка – этнические инструменты?


 Расы и религии мы вообще не затрагиваем. А то, что один и тот же инструмент может быть и академическим и этническим -- это очевидно. Да и подтверждается документами. Например в Уфимском муз училище можно обучаться на скрипке академической -- на отделении струнных смычковых инструментов, а можно -обучаться игре на этно-скрипке на отделении башкирских народных инструментов (куда относятся кубыз, думбра, курай, скрипка и баян). Баян, аккордеон и гитара (которая как бы классическая) -- относятся также к отделению русских народных инструментов. Естественно, что инструменты универсальны. Если мы играем на гитаре фламенко -- разве это не этно музыка? Это будет испанская этно-музыка. А если на гитаре играть самбу или босса-нову , то это будет уже бразильская этно-музыка.  Если русскую этно-музыку играть будем, то гитара будет этно-инструментом. А если будем играть классику -- классические сонаты, сюиты и прочее -- то это гитара будет академическим инструментом. Аналогично будет и со скрипкой, аккордеоном и т.д.  хоть даже если взять курай и играть на нем Бетховена (не знаю возможно ли это, вряд ли наверно) -- то и курай будет академическим инструментом. Ну можно это предположить, если какой-то композитор введет его в состав симфонического оркестра и напишет симфонии с кураем... Ну вобщем всё это условно, конечно. И всё зависит от исполняемого репертуара -- академический инструмент или этнический -- это зависит от того что на нем играть


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2019)

*Slawa*,

ну я б был чуть более сдержанным в распределении академичности наверное...

И с гитарами не все так просто: для русской "этномузыки" все-таки не классическую гитару используют. Да и для фламенко гитар есть нюансы


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (27.01.2019, 12:20) писал:


> Та же балалайка, после модернизации её Андреевым (могу ошибаться) уже академический инструмент


 Ну насчет балалайки -- это уж точно русский этно-инструмент. Это вам любой немец или американец даже скажет )) Вот только спросите -- Что такое балалайка?  Вам любой скажет -- Это русский инструмент! Балалайка вообще уникальный случай. даже если мы будем играть на ней исключительно классику (Моцарта, например, или Баха или Паганини) -- все скажут: "Ох уж эти сумасшедшие русские! Совсем с ума сошли со своей балалайкой!" И будут, конечно, правы! ))


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2019)

*Slawa*,

видел недавно статистику: балалайку сейчас покупают в основном в США, а вот у нас найти правильную, уже проблема. Исчезла... Архиповский жаловался.


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

vev (27.01.2019, 20:36) писал:


> для русской "этномузыки" все-таки не классическую гитару используют.


 А какую? Семиструнку имеете ввиду? Но её всё реже сейчас используют. И не обучают на ней. Обучение на отделениях русских народных инструментов проводится на шестиструнных "классических" гитарах. Но это обучение. Когда музыкант заканчивает обучение, перед ним встаёт вопрос выбора -- кем быть? Классическим музыкантом (академическим), либо стать эстрадным музыкантом, либо джазовым, ну и есть ещё вариант -- стать этно-музыкантом и играть этно-музыку. Какой этнос представлять -- это уже другой вопрос. Можно свой (кем являешься по рождению) , а можно и любой другой (даже к которому не имеешь никакого отношения). этно-музыка, фолк, как правило прекрасны. Потому что созданы не одним человеком, а целым народом, этносом в предыдущие века и по настоящее время. Прикасаясь к фолк музыке, получаешь мощный заряд, если только её прочувствуешь и сможешь освоить. В любой фолк музыке главное -- это освоить традицию и следовать ей.  чем ближе к традиции, тем будет лучше звучать музыка. Свои новшества и "улучшения" не очень то идут на пользу, скорее вредят. Лучшие этно-композиторы -- это те, которые следуют традиции.


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

vev (27.01.2019, 20:36) писал:


> для фламенко гитар есть нюансы


 Это я знаю.  Для фламенко существуют особые модели гитар. Очень звонкие испанские гитары используются для фламенко. И струны есть специальные. Но тем не менее - это те же шестиструнные гитары, условно называемые "классическими"


----------



## andrey.p6 (27 Янв 2019)

Водка, матрёшка, медведи с балалайками - это чисто русская тема в глазах американцев))


----------



## andrey.p6 (27 Янв 2019)

Многоуважаемые форумчане, я смотрю, на форуме в разделах не про ноты вообще глухо, никакой жизни. Поэтому просьба, зайдите пожалуйста в раздел по ремонту. Я там тему открыл про цельнопланочный баяны. Может кто чего подскажет...


----------



## Slawa (27 Янв 2019)

vev (27.01.2019, 20:42) писал:


> балалайку сейчас покупают в основном в США, а вот у нас найти правильную, уже проблема. Исчезла...


 Есть такая проблема с балалайками. Но в США, видимо, как сувениры их берут. Стоят для них копейки эти инструменты. Вряд ли играют на них массово там. А у нас все же играют. У меня дома есть балалайка)) Иногда бренчу. 2 года назад работал с пол-года  в фольклорном музыкальном  театре в Уфе. Там пел и играл набалалайке и баяне. Есть мысль сделать небольшую программу из русских наигрышей  есть запрос.  Мне предлагали играть в одном заведении на балалайке... Но пока времени не хватает на это.


----------



## kep (27 Янв 2019)

Slawa (27.01.2019, 20:56) писал:


> Семиструнку имеете ввиду? Но её всё реже сейчас используют.


Еще как используют!


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2019)

Slawa (27.01.2019, 22:57) писал:


> Вряд ли играют на них массово там.


 Balalaika &amp; Domra Association of America


----------



## Slawa (28 Янв 2019)

Kep, вы весёлый человек ))  Стив Вай на семиструнке -- это круто, конечно! ))  Только это не по данной теме. А вот про балалайку с домрой в Америке правда интересная информация. Америка тоже многоэтническая страна как и Россия. США страна эмигрантов. И   русских там довольно много живет, и других всяких  этносов (всех и не перечислишь) Соответственно и музыка разных этносов (многочисленных и малочисленных) представлена в США и Канаде очень широко и разнообразно.


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2019)

Slawa писал:


> Kep, вы весёлый человек ))  Стив Вай на семиструнке -- это круто, конечно! ))  Только это не по данной теме. А вот про балалайку с домрой в Америке правда интересная информация.


Ну да, я с несколькими такими ансамблями поиграл, звучат вполне аутентично.

А про семиструнку - это она в России, может, затухает, а в Бразилии - цветет и пахнет!


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2019)

Ну и возвращаясь к теме топика: как вы думаете, вот это - этника или создание нового стиля?


----------



## Slawa (28 Янв 2019)

kep (28.01.2019, 22:24) писал:


> как вы думаете, вот это - этника или создание нового стиля?


 Посмотрел выступление А.Гайнуллина. Очень красивая музыка, высококлассное яркое выступление. Конечно, это этно-музыка. Но не фолк. Это скорее эстрадный номер с симфоническим оркестром. Не думаю, что это какой-то новый стиль. Это что-то вроде музыки для кино, исполненной на сцене. То же самое, что делал Мишель Легран. Ришар Гальяно работает в подобном направлении. Только там французы, здесь -- татары. А вот баян здесь точно является этно- инструментом.


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2019)

Slawa (28.01.2019, 22:45) писал:


> Не думаю, что это какой-то новый стиль. Это что-то вроде музыки для кино, исполненной на сцене. То же самое, что делал Мишель Легран. Ришар Гальяно работает в подобном направлении.


 Ну, Гальяно как раз общепризнанно создал новый стиль. Его new musette к мюзету имеет такое же далекое отношение как Пьяццолловское nuevo tango к традиционному.


----------



## Slawa (29 Янв 2019)

kep (28.01.2019, 23:36) писал:


> Гальяно как раз общепризнанно создал новый стиль. Его new musette к мюзету имеет такое же далекое отношение как Пьяццолловское nuevo tango к традиционному


 Да, конечно. Но все же Гальяно играет французскую этно-музыку. И его new musette все же основан на традиционном мюзете, хотя сильно изменился. Это тоже мюзет, но не тот, что играли 30-50 лет назад. А вот когда Гальяно играет танго -- это не аргентинское танго и даже не совсем танго. Это конечно что-то французское. А когда Пьяцолла играл своё tango nuevo -- это было всё таки танго и аргентинское танго. Раньше говорили, что нельзя под его музыку танго танцевать. А сейчас уже танцуют под его музыку --  и танцуют именно танго, а не что то другое. А вот когда русские играют музыку Пьяцоллы, бывает частенько похоже на Калинку-малинку, Барыню или Гопак. Особенно, когда Либертанго играют -- вот уж тут прям как "Ехали на тройке с бубенцами" -- понеслась душа в рай, как говорится ))  Но есть, конечно, музыканты и русские, которые хорошо Пьяцоллу играют. Но их совсем не много. Потому что музыка эта довольно сложна. И сложна именно тем, что она -- этническая, аргентинская. А русскому человеку не так просто понять душу аргентинца. Так же как и француз -- это не аргентинец. Поэтому Гальяно, на мой взгляд, играет танго всё-таки не достаточно аутентично. По французски он играет. Слишком горячо и зажигательно. Хотя тоже красиво, конечно, и круто получается.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Янв 2019)

Slawa (29.01.2019, 20:24) писал:


> А русскому человеку не так просто понять душу аргентинца. Так же как и француз -- это не аргентинец.


 Музыка, одно из немногих искусств, которые объединяют людей, а Ваши изыски по поводу аутентичности, этничности ets. ведут нас "не в ту степь"


----------



## kep (30 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (29.01.2019, 21:26) писал:


> Музыка, одно из немногих искусств, которые объединяют людей, а Ваши изыски по поводу аутентичности, этничности ets. ведут нас "не в ту степь"


Да здравствует пролетарский интернационализм!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Янв 2019)

Slawa (29.01.2019, 20:24) писал:


> когда Гальяно играет танго -- это не аргентинское танго и даже не совсем танго. Это конечно что-то французское.


 Slawa (29.01.2019, 20:24) писал:


> когда русские играют музыку Пьяцоллы, бывает частенько похоже на Калинку-малинку, Барыню или Гопак.


Т.е. Вы можете по исполнению определить, кто играет? Русский ли, француз, аргентинец и т.д. 
Как быть с теми аккордеонистами, кто родился и вырос в странах, где их семьи - эмигранты?


----------



## gerborisov (30 Янв 2019)

kep (30.01.2019, 01:40) писал:


> Да здравствует пролетарский интернационализм!


 Зачем же так жёстко . Просто по этому пути можно начать делить и идентифицировать Баха, Моцарта... Всю классику. А зачем? Что, на практике будет это означать? Играть на любом инструменте можно всё что душе угодно. И для исполнения "Турецкого марша" Моцарта не нужны "аутентичные" инструменты.  Чистота жанра, аутентичность... Для меня это сродни измерениям формы черепа, простите...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Янв 2019)

Кстати, вальс-мюзет "Свет и тени" это французская музыка (вальс-мюзет, все-таки) или итальянская (автор Пиццигони, судя по фамилии - итальянец).
А Чардаш Монти? Чардаш - танец венгерский. Автор Монти - итальянец.
Список можно продолжать до бесконечности.


----------



## Slawa (30 Янв 2019)

gerborisov (30.01.2019, 06:41) писал:


> И для исполнения "Турецкого марша" Моцарта не нужны "аутентичные" инструменты.  Чистота жанра, аутентичность...


 Про аутентичные инструменты вроде бы ещё никто не писал, во всяком случае в этой теме форума.. Слово аутентичность к инструментам не особо применяется, не подходит. И в общем-то здесь не о классической музыке предполагалось вести разговор. Но куда же без классики -- можно и про неё поговорить. В конце концов не всегда она считалась классикой и когда-то была вполне себе современной музыкой. А в этнической музыке можно использовать разные инструменты. И есть те, которые традиционно используются. Но есть и такие, которые вводят музыканты этно-музыки. Иногда это оказывается удачной находкой. Например в ирландской этнической фолк музыке сейчас используют иногда арфу. И это звучит очень здорово. Хотя, понятно, что арфа - это не какой-то  сугубо ирландский и только ирландский инструмент. В то же время irish botton box (диатонический кнопочный аккордеон) -- используется практически только для ирландской фолк музыки.  А вот _мелодеон_ (диатонический аккордеон) -- используют  во многих странах Западной Европы (Бельгия, Франция, Англия, Германия, Швеция, Италия и другие страны). Мелодеон используют больше стран и музыкальных культур потому что он больше приспособлен для исполнения мелодий и аккомпанемента. В этом он похож на русскую гармонь. Ирландсеий аккордеон хорош для дерганого и рваного ирландского стиля (особенно для рилов и жиг -- матросских танцев). Но те кто хорошо стилем владеют, кто его впитал, так сказать, прочувствовал, могут играть и на обычных хроматических клавишных и кнопочных аккордеонах ирландскую музыку.


----------



## Slawa (30 Янв 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein (30.01.2019, 09:01) писал:


> А Чардаш Монти? Чардаш - танец венгерский. Автор Монти - итальянец.Список можно продолжать до бесконечности.


 Не надо список продолжать )) Это бессмысленно. И Чайковский писал Немецкую и Итальянскую песенки, Глинка -"Арагонскую хоту" и т.д  И очень здорово написали, кстати говоря. Но тут не про классику речь. А про этно и фолк музыку хотелось бы...


----------



## kep (30 Янв 2019)

Slawa (30.01.2019, 10:27) писал:


> А про этно и фолк музыку хотелось бы...


Slawa, тогда давайте отделим мух от котлет, по возможности. Уже упоминалось, но мне не стало понятнее: как Вы разделяете/определяете фолк и этно?


----------



## Slawa (30 Янв 2019)

kep (30.01.2019, 20:10) писал:


> как Вы разделяете/определяете фолк и этно?


  Да вроде тут все понятно. Фолк -- это фольклорная, то есть народная музыка. У которой как бы нет авторов, хотя они есть, но это не профессиональные композиторы. Авторы фолк музыки -- это сами музыканты, играющие, поющие в традиции своего этноса (народа). Сюда можно отнести наигрыши русских, татарских, ирландских гармонистов (аккордеонистов), например. Наигрыши на любых других инструментах. Песни, созданные народными музыкантами. Эти музыканты могут иметь и образование, а могут и не иметь - это не важно. Главное, что они творят в рамках традиции и особо за неё далеко не выходят. Понятие этно-музыки -- шире. Это не обязательно фолк музыка. К этно-музыке относятся также и произведения композиторов или более-менее профессиональных музыкантов (аранжировщиков и т.д.). Этно музыка отличается от _не этно _музыки тем, что в ней присутствуют узнаваемые как минимум представителями данного этноса элементы - особая мелодика, особый звукоряд или пентатоника, особый ритм и гармония и т.д. Можно и подробнее охарактеризовать. Но, вроде бы, уже понятно вкратце? Если с примерами, то Р.Гальяно я считаю этно музыкантом (представляющим французскую музыку), но не фолк музыкантом, конечно. Пьяцолла - представляет аргентинскую музыку, Антонио Карлос Джобим -- бразильскую и т.д.


----------



## kep (2 Фев 2019)

Понял, спасибо. 
По сути выходит, что практически любая музыка - этно, кроме, может быть, европейской классической. Да и то, Чайковский во поле под березкой постоял.
А фолк тогда - строгое подмножество этно, просто непрофессиональное.
Ничего не напутал?


----------



## Slawa (2 Фев 2019)

kep (02.02.2019, 00:05) писал:


> выходит, что практически любая музыка - этно


 Вообще-то и я хотел бы с этим разобраться. Конечно, трактовки этого вопроса могут и должны быть разные. Ведь истина рождается в споре, в дискуссии. Мне кажется, что этно-музыкой сегодня считается та, где этнические элементы (мотивы, мелодика, ритм и т.д.) сознательно используются композиторами либо исполнителями этой музыки. Вот современная российская поп музыка абсолютно не этнична. Даже если в ней иногда и присутствуют элементы традиционной русской фолк (или народной) музыки. Другое дело поп музыка Индии, Турции, Азербайджана, Армении и многих других стран. Послушав популярную песню из этих стран, вы скорее всего узнаете откуда она (хотя бы приблизительно). Хочется подробно обсудить, как может быть использован аккордеон (и его различные варианты) в этно музыке. Считаю это актуальным вопросом. Потому что тенденции глобализации на планете сегодня уступают место тенденциям глокализации (то есть обратные глобализации). Глобализация для культуры губительна. Так как это усредненка. Многие ученые говорят, что глобализация культуры это по сути американизация. Посмотрите сами - американская культура (имеется ввиду североамериканская культура, а еще точнее культура США) являются доминирующими во всем мире. Её навязывают и очень активно. Я, к примеру, и сам люблю джаз и другую американскую музыку. Но это не значит, что все другие культуры, и музыкальные культуры в частности, должны уйти в небытие.


----------



## vev (2 Фев 2019)

*Slawa*,

Слава, откуда взят этот тезис от американизации? Он весьма спорен. 
Экономическое доминирование... Точнее попытка - таки да, а вот во всем остальном... Американской культуры, по-моему, вообще не существует... Ну не способно общество за 200 лет создать хоть что-то стоящее...


----------



## kep (2 Фев 2019)

Slawa (02.02.2019, 16:12) писал:


> Потому что тенденции глобализации на планете сегодня уступают место тенденциям глокализации (то есть обратные глобализации). Глобализация для культуры губительна. Так как это усредненка. Многие ученые говорят, что глобализация культуры это по сути американизация. Посмотрите сами - американская культура (имеется ввиду североамериканская культура, а еще точнее культура США) являются доминирующими во всем мире. Её навязывают и очень активно.


Слава, от политинформаций я еще в советское время устал. И тогда же научился задавать вопрос: а сами-то вы понимаете сказанное?
"тенденции глобализации на планете сегодня уступают место тенденциям глокализации (то есть обратные глобализации)"
Ну откуда Вы этот газетный заголовок выкопали? Glocal forum начитались? Этот процесс во Франции еще в 50х шел, mondialisation назывался...
"Глобализация для культуры губительна. Так как это усредненка." 
Объясните, какое отношение маркетинговое название экономического явления имеет к усредненке? И причем тут галоши культура?
"Многие ученые говорят, что глобализация культуры это по сути американизация."
Можно список ученых? 
"Посмотрите сами - американская культура (имеется ввиду североамериканская культура, а еще точнее культура США) являются доминирующими во всем мире."
Дайте посмотреть: факты на стол.
"Её навязывают и очень активно."
Вот это - апофегей всего высказывания: кто навязывает и кому? Масоны? Мировая закулиса? Лично Вам руки выкручивают в североамериканские гаммы?

Слава, я готов и заинтересован в дискуссии об этно музыке и месте в ней аккордеона, но давайте уважать друг друга и не сыпать собеседнику за шиворот идеологическую шелуху.


----------



## gerborisov (3 Фев 2019)

kep (02.02.2019, 19:53) писал:



> Вот это - апофегей всего высказывания: кто навязывает и кому? Масоны? Мировая закулиса? Лично Вам руки выкручивают в североамериканские гаммы?


 Поддерживаю на 100%.  Стандартное "тлетворное влияние Запада". По поводу отсутствия в русской попсе "народного".Находясь в любой точке мира эту попсу можно точно идентифицировать как "русскую". Ну не спутаешь это ни с чем. Так может, Оно и есть теперь "народное", а не "Коробейники", почившие в бозе?


----------



## Slawa (3 Фев 2019)

vev (02.02.2019, 18:39) писал:


> Американской культуры, по-моему, вообще не существует... Ну не способно общество за 200 лет создать хоть что-то стоящее.


   С этим я совсем не согласен. Американцы создали свою культуру. И очень мощную. И очень серьёзную и развитую музыкальную культуру. И во многом благодаря этнической культуре (точнее культурам). Основой были англичане, ирландцы, шотландцы и другие европейцы (итальянцы, испанцы и французы ! ). Плюс африканцы - с их мощной этно культурой -- внесли свой серьезный вклад. В результате получилось несколько просто бесподобных музыкальных стилей -- таких разных и таких замечательных, и все они американские : кантри, соул, джаз, ритм энд блюз, рок -- и масса производных от этих стилей, так или иначе соединенных друг с другом и с поп-музыкой. скажу больше - американская музыкальная культура -  это лучшее, что есть в американской культуре и вообще в США. Литература у них слабовата, живопись тоже. Хореография хороша (та которая современная). Музыка -- просто прелесть. Но многие её не любят. Не любят, например, за то, что там присутствует африканская мелодика и ритмика. Блюзовые ноты, "грязные тона". Для многих европейцев до сих пор -- это как пенопластом по стеклу. Режет слух. В России многие ненавидят джаз. Я сам в детстве не любил джаз, не понимал его. К 20 годам  только "дошел". Но сейчас уже многие их тех, кто любят или любили джаз (и другие американские стили) уже от него устали и хотят слушать что-то не джазовое. Поэтому сейчас в Европе стала такой популярной ирландская, шотландская и английская фолк музыка. И ещё бретонская. дело в том, что эти направления чудом смогли сохраниться с  очень давних времен (почти со средневековья) без каких либо значительных примесей и наслоений. Эти этно стили не подверглись влияниям со стороны массовой культуры (сплошь почти американизированной). И ещё забыл сказать о немецкой, швейцарской и тирольской фолк музыке. Она стала развиваться в самые последние десятилетия. И это тоже очень мощные идут течения. Это правда так -люди по всей Европе просто устали от американских мелодий. И хотят слышать свои родные мелодии. Интересуются своими корнями, культурой. Посмотрите -  занятия и клубы ирландских,  бретонских танцев посещают многие тысячи людей. Даже в России и даже в провинциальных Российских городах. И молодежь, и пожилые люди танцуют эти танцы. И танго тоже. И бачату и другие -- это всё этнические культуры.


----------



## Slawa (3 Фев 2019)

kep (02.02.2019, 19:53) писал:


> "Многие ученые говорят, что глобализация культуры это по сути американизация."Можно список ученых?


 Список чуть позже постараюсь подготовить. А.Г.Дугин, например, хорошо пишет об этно-культурах и о глобализации/глокализации. И о сути явления глобализации. О глобализации многие пишут. Раньше все восторгались этой глобализацией. Сейчас всё больше высказывают недовольство и опасения по поводу неё (глобализации). По другим фамилиям я проверю, а то по памяти могу ошибиться.


----------



## gerborisov (3 Фев 2019)

Дугин, Проханов и иже с ними...Тема другого форума  Вся эта камарилья, не имеет отношения к науке и культуре.


----------



## Slawa (4 Фев 2019)

gerborisov (03.02.2019, 20:05) писал:


> Дугин, Проханов и иже с ними...Тема другого форума


 Возможно это тема другого форума. Просто был вопрос, это ответ на вопрос. Но только Дугина и Проханова в один ряд не ставьте. Проханов -- писатель. А Дугин - профессор МГУ, доктор наук. Очень серьёзный ученый.


----------



## Slawa (4 Фев 2019)

kep (02.02.2019, 19:53) писал:


> я готов и заинтересован в дискуссии об этно музыке и месте в ней аккордеона, но давайте уважать друг друга и не сыпать собеседнику за шиворот идеологическую шелуху.


 Кер, если что извините. Я совсем тут не собирался идеологические и политические дискуссии устраивать. То что я сказал, это не политика и не идеология. У меня есть и политические взгляды и идеологические, но я их тут высказывать не собираюсь. Но своё мнение о музыке и культуре я высказываю. Другое дело, что всё четко сформулировать не всегда удается. И у меня нет пока никакого готового мнения и законченно оформленного. Я сам пытаюсь разобраться в этой теме. И хочется это не одному делать, а как-то в процессе обмена мнениями. А то получается, я что-то написал, и все на меня обрушиваются с критикой. При этом ограничиваясь короткими репликами. А поподробнее и обстоятельнее никто не хочет писать. Но я все же надеюсь на какое-то развитие в этой теме.


----------



## Slawa (4 Фев 2019)

Расскажу пока смешную историю, которая со мной произошла не так давно. Стою я однажды летом в парке с баяном около сцены. Жду, когда выходить играть пару номеров. Смотрю, идет знакомый человек с моего двора из соседнего дома. Молодой парень, но уже женатый, семейный (во дворе вместе с детьми гуляем). Меня увидел, "Привет!", - говорит. -- "Это у тебя что? Баян?" Я говорю: "Баян, как видишь ))" "Сыграй что нибудь!" -- говорит. Я знаю, что он татарин. Живу я в Башкирии. Тут половина русские, а половина - татары и башкиры (плюс ещё другие этносы). Поэтому я сыграл кусочек татарской плясовой. Он мне говорит: "Клево! Не знал, что ты татарин". Я улыбаюсь, говорю, что я не татарин. А он мне с удивлением говорит: "Как же так?  Ведь на баянах играют только татары... ? Это же татарский инструмент!" Я говорю: "Извини, друг, но это не совсем так. На баянах все играют. И русские, говорю, и французы и другие. А не только татары" Он мне говорит: "Офигеть... Но я первый раз вижу, чтоб русский на баяне играл. Я, говорит, сам играю немного. У нас все в деревне играют. Кто на баяне, кто на тальянке..." Так он в недоумении и пошел куда то. Потом, правда, сказал мне, что слышал издалека как я играл. и его эта музыка очень удивила необычностью. А играл я что-то французское вроде "Под небом Парижа"


----------



## kep (11 Фев 2019)

Slawa (04.02.2019, 17:50) писал:


> И хочется это не одному делать, а как-то в процессе обмена мнениями.


Давайте попробуем. Все равно надо разбираться с определениями, но для затравки: вот французская музыка:






Как говорится, найдите 10 отличий. Как бы Вы определили то и другое?


----------



## Slawa (11 Фев 2019)

kep (11.02.2019, 08:46) писал:


> найдите 10 отличий


 Отличия, конечно, есть   Первое видео меня больше заинтересовало. Гальяно очень люблю, но этот парень молодой в этой теме интересней. Особенно интересно то, что на видео почти не попало (всего на несколько секунд только). Это то, что _публика танцует_. Это очень важно. Это значит, что люди не просто сидят и слушают, они участвуют в общем действе. Можно назвать это _этно-культурным действом_. Когда-то древние люди на своих древних ритуальных и обрядовых вечеринках точно так же все вместе танцевали, пели и играли кто на чем горазд. И это было круто. Молодой парень с аккордеоном является в данном действии шаманом. И у него есть отзывчивая публика (паства). Гальяно тоже шаман (как и любой настоящий музыкант). Музыкант должен быть шаманом. Но Гальяно шаман более окультуренный что ли. Как бы это правильно выразить... Гальяно больше играет музыку для _искушенной в музыке_ публики. Его музыка сложнее. У неё другие задачи. Она более философская и глубокомысленная. Но даже при этом музыка Гальяно остается французской. Французам она более понятна и близка, чем, например, нам -- русским. Так же, как музыка Рахманинова, например, более близка и понятна русским людям, чем представителям  других этносов. Хотя Рахманинова любят и американцы многие, и те же французы. Но они про него могут и забыть вообще. Мы -- никогда!


----------



## kep (11 Фев 2019)

Slawa (11.02.2019, 16:04) писал:


> Это то, что публика танцует. Это очень важно. Это значит, что люди не просто сидят и слушают, они участвуют в общем действе. Можно назвать это этно-культурным действом.


Я думаю, что все проще: это поп-музыка, танцевальная по определению. Французская по корням, согласен. Но от фолка она далека, сравните:





Промежуточный итог: имеем три извода национальной музыки:
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Фолк - народная музыка в ее первозданом виде, аутентичные инструменты и приемы исполнения. Сюда же, видимо, следует отнести аутентичных исполнителей классической музыки </li><li>Этно - музыка на основе народной, но в современных стилях и на современных инструментах. Парень с первого видео играет этно-поп. Полторы сотни акордеонных дуэтов со "Смуглянкой" - тоже </li><li>Глубокая переработка изначальных стилей, имеющая самостоятельную ценность: jazz, new musette, tango nuevo - тесно связана с личностями. Каждый музыкант такого уровня - творец стиля либо его "развиватель и углубитель". В этом случае об этно не имеет смысл говорить, там сплав всего на свете.</li></ul>


----------



## Slawa (11 Фев 2019)

kep (11.02.2019, 17:53) писал:


> Парень с первого видео играет этно-поп


 С этим согласен. А вот с третьим пунктом -- о том что такие корифеи, как Гальяно, Пьяцолла и др. -- не имеют отношения к этно-музыке -- не соглашусь всё-таки )) Я считаю, что их музыка -- тоже этно музыка. Это не поп-музыка и не фолк-музыка, но это тоже этно-музыка, так как основывается на музыкальной традиции тех этносов, к которым они принадлежат.


----------



## kep (11 Фев 2019)

Slawa (11.02.2019, 18:54) писал:


> Это не поп-музыка и не фолк-музыка, но это тоже этно-музыка, так как основывается на музыкальной традиции тех этносов, к которым они принадлежат.


А об этом раньше был вопрос: а что тогда не этно? Чересчур широкое определение получается, и в силу этого бесполезное.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (12 Фев 2019)

Ну, так я и спрашивал раньше: Чардаш Монти - музыка итальянская или вернгерская?
На основе каких музыкальных  традиций каких этносов написана?
Чардаш - венгерский народный танец. 
Монти - итальянец.


----------



## kep (12 Фев 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein/ писал:


> Ну, так я и спрашивал раньше: Чардаш Монти - музыка итальянская или вернгерская?
> На основе каких музыкальных  традиций каких этносов написана?
> Чардаш - венгерский народный танец.
> Монти - итальянец.


Не вдаваясь в совсем уж забубенные дебри можно предположить, что классика - вариант пункта #3: глубокая переработка изначальных стилей, etc.
Тогда ответ прост: народные (этно, согласно Славе) корни, конечно есть, но ушли в фундамент. И неважно, кто автор: вон, Гальяно в Италии родился


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (12 Фев 2019)

Тогда уж нужно уточнять что такое классика.
Брамс это классика или нет? А его Венгерские танцы?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (12 Фев 2019)

Slawa (11.02.2019, 16:04) писал:


> Так же, как музыка Рахманинова, например, более близка и понятна русским людям, чем представителям  других этносов. Хотя Рахманинова любят и американцы многие, и те же французы. Но они про него могут и забыть вообще. Мы -- никогда!


 Понятна ли музыка И.С.Баха только немцам?
Можете ли Вы его забыть?


----------



## kep (12 Фев 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein (12.02.2019, 01:23) писал:


> Тогда уж нужно уточнять что такое классика.Брамс это классика или нет? А его Венгерские танцы?


Музыка в европейской традиции исполнительства, использующая строго определенную письменную нотацию, характерные инструменты и составы музыкантов, мелодические и гармонические приемы выработанные наследующими друг другу школами композиторов и развивавшаяся преимущественно в Европе (позже в Северной Америке).
Да и да.


----------



## Slawa (12 Фев 2019)

kep (12.02.2019, 00:07) писал:


> классика - вариант пункта #3: глубокая переработка изначальных стилей, etc.


 Согласен с этим утверждением. Венгерские танцы, написанные итальянцами, или итальянские танцы, написанные венграми и т.д -- если это классика, то это классика. Это как правило стилизация. Даже когда М.Глинка записал Арагонскую хоту как своё произведение, хотя сам сказал, что услышал эту музыку в исполнении испанского гитариста. Испанский гитарист играл, а Глинка, будучи там в Испании услышал, потом записал по памяти и создал своё прекрасное произведение. Хота М.Глинки -- это не этно музыка в чистом виде. Это стилизация, классическое произведение. Наши многие композиторы, пишущие для баяна обработки -- пишут скорее стилизации, чем подлинно этническую музыку. Но тем не менее даже эти стилизации являются частью этно культуры. Не этно-фолк музыки, но этно-культуры. Потому что не будь этой этно-культуры -- не было бы и этих стилизаций, обработок и т.д. Глинка, когда писал Арагонскую хоту -- понимал, что он пишет стилизацию испанской народной музыки. Он был очарован ею в поездке, и под впечатлением писал. Глинка не представитель испанского этноса, но он в данном случае как бы стал на время в душе представителем испанского этноса. Насколько хорошо он представил испанскую музыку -- могут судить только испанцы (с точки зрения аутентичности и т.д.) Мы просто оцениваем музыкальное произведение (оно, на мой взгляд, прекрасно))


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (13 Фев 2019)

Значит ли это, что Вл. Золотарев становился "как бы стал на время в душе представителем испанского этноса" (его Испаниада), а также "как бы стал на время в душе представителем" немецкого этноса (привети примеры? Их много).Значит ли это, русский казак (кто-то его так предтавил) становился "как бы стал на время в душе представителем" болгарского этноса, а также литовского и белорусского?Опять-таки, подобхый список можно продолжать до бесконечности.Кстати, Вы мне не ответили на вопрос, можете ли Вы забыть И.СБаха?


----------



## kep (13 Фев 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:"Пал Андреич, вы шпион? Видите ли, Юрий" (Ц)
Грегори, Вы по делу говорить будете, или так, постоять зашли?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (13 Фев 2019)

Считайте, что постоять. Потому что не вижу (не понимаю), что тут можно говорить по делу. 
У меня сама тема вызывает уйму вопросов.
А по делу... Любой инструмент можно назвать этническим. 
Любой инструмент симфонического оркестра, любой, что скрипка, что любой духовой, деревянный ли или медный ли .
Любой инструмент народного оркестра по определению является этническим.
Почему аккордеон должен быть исключением?
Слишком обширная тема. Допускает море ответвлений, толкований, определений и т.д.
Поэтому если честно, не вижу предмета спора.
А просто так поговорить? А зачем?


----------



## kep (13 Фев 2019)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, 

OK, я бы тоже сузил. Но без предмета спора задавать ехидные вопросы, согласитесь, не спортивно.
А по делу поговорить - про конкретные стили и сопутствующие инструменты и технику игры - почему нет? Бандонеон уже не диковинка, а вот бразильская школа аккордеона в России почти неизвестна - а хороша сказочно и современна необычайно.


----------



## kep (13 Фев 2019)

А вот голимый фолк, практически "Валенки"


----------



## Slawa (13 Фев 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein (12.02.2019, 22:21) писал:


> Вы мне не ответили на вопрос, можете ли Вы забыть И.СБаха?


 Я лично вряд ли ))  Слишком много в своё время слушал Баха и играл. А другие русские, которые не музыканты -- легко могут его забыть или вообще не знать, к сожалению. Так же как и Рахманинова, впрочем. Но вот Калинку-малинку или частушки какие-нибудь русские или веселый наигрыш на гармони или баяне-- любой русский признает всегда как своё родное. А бразилец -- самбу узнает и  начнет танцевать, вероятно. В общем-то с теорией мы более менее определились. Хотя и есть разногласия и разные мнения, но никто в принципе не отрицает существование этнической музыки. Наличие разных мнений -- норма для науки. Мы же не догматики какие-нибудь. Теперь надо разобраться с аккордеоном и его всевозможными разновидностями (кнопочный, клавишный, хроматический, диатонический и т.д. и т.п.) Всё-таки, является аккордеон  этническим инструментом или нет? Если да, то  в каких случаях?  У кого какие мнения?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Фев 2019)

Странный Вы человек, однако. Тут корифеи баянизма (не будем уточнять, кто именно. Об этом тоже говорено-переговорено) уже лет 50, если не больше, бьются, чтобы аккордеон/баян признали академическим инструментом как музыканты, так и не... Впрочем, шаг вперед, энное кол-во шагов назад, тоже норма для науки.
Мое мнение, если оно кому-нубудь интересно, то является, когда используется для национальной музыки (неважно, это пьесы на народной основе, обработки ли или просто народные мелодии. Также, на мой взгляд, неважно народ/слушатели при этом танцуют, поют или просто слушают).
Правда, из всего этого возникает один вопрос. 
И что?


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein (14.02.2019, 01:21) писал:


> Правда, из всего этого возникает один вопрос. И что?


Ну вот видите, полувековые усилия увенчались триумфальным успехом: новое поколение уже и не знает, можно ли этот академический инструмент считать народным


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Фев 2019)

Да уж. Интересный вывод. 
А также интересно, знают ли те самые корифеи, что их полувековые усилия увенчались триумфальным успехом.


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2019)

Вы уже знаете.
И что?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Фев 2019)

1) Я же не из тех корифеев
2) Вот именно: и что?


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2019)

Да нет, иллюстрация некоторой высосанности из пальца той дискуссии: согласно Вашему же тезису, что играет - такой и инструмент. 
Сугубое IMHO: дело в морде. Аккордеон с самого прихода в Россию был как бы городским инструментом, унаследовавшим хроматический строй (и внешний облик) от пианино и способным на самую разную музыку. А баяну, еще более совершенному инструменту, не повезло: больно на народную гармонику внешне похож и так и использовался.


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2019)

А национальные варианты инструмента, похоже, демонстрируют возвратную эволюцию: от универсального хроматического к специализированным строям, уменьшенному диапазону, etc.


----------



## Slawa (14 Фев 2019)

Я эту тему на форуме открыл вот по какой причине. Меня интересует  этно и фолк музыка различных этносов и народностей Мира. Как этносов многонациональной России, так и этносов других стран Европы, Америки, Азии.  Возможно, что есть и другие люди, которые интересуются этим вопросом. Может быть это не только русскоговорящие люди. Интернет дает возможность читать наш форум и в переводе на другие языки мира. Сам я тоже читаю франкоязычные и англоязычные форумы (с яндекс или гугл переводом). Там в отличие от нашего форума большую долю занимают обсуждения именно этно и фолк музыки. Люди делятся видео и аудио информацией выступлений фолк коллективов, делятся нотами фолк мелодий и т.д. По России, Белоруссии и Украине я пока такого форума не видел. В общем, хочется привлечь людей, которые играют в ансамблях или соло фолк и  этно музыку. Так как это может быть интересный обмен мнениями и т.д. Или хотя бы просто поделиться интересными видео, аудио. Возможно и нотами. Я знаю, что многие этно музыканты играют, не зная нот. Выучивают музыкальный материал на слух, используют аудио записи. Это довольно сложный трудоемкий процесс. Люди снимают на слух наигрыши аккордеонистов, стремясь уловить все тонкости и нюансы исполнения. Академическим музыкантам это не свойственно. Академисты играют по нотам, так как в нотах "всё написано" что надо. Хотя "всё написано" не может быть. Услышано может быть всегда больше чем написано. Но ноты тоже неплохое подспорье для изучения фолк музыки. С учетом того, что к ним прилагаются аудио записи.


----------



## gerborisov (14 Фев 2019)

Музыканты, обычно всё решают без слов


----------



## kep (14 Фев 2019)

gerborisov (14.02.2019, 18:31) писал:


> Музыканты, обычно всё решают без слов


А вот интересно, как Поелуев это снял?


----------



## Slawa (14 Фев 2019)

kep (14.02.2019, 18:52) писал:


> А вот интересно, как Поелуев это снял?


 А что там особо снимать то? Послушал просто и сыграл по мотивам услышанного. Как кавер версию. Мелодия и  импровизация. Тут никакая традиция не передаётся. И улавливать особо нечего. "Снимать" на слух интересно тогда, когда надо особые нюансы уловить и освоить. Вот к примеру ирландские рилы -- там такие мелизмы и финты, что никакими нотами не передашь. Точнее говоря -- передать можно и есть такие ноты. Но пока не послушаешь как это играется так сказать носителями стиля (не обязательно это ирландцы по крови), не поймешь ничего. Я год пытался играть по нотам ирландские рилы -- ничего не получалось. Но слушая параллельно эту музыку, начал разбирать как это должно звучать. И хотя до сих пор толком не овладел всеми тонкостями, хотя бы стал играть похоже (года через два спустя). Кстати польки и жиги ирландские гораздо легче сыграть -- а вот рилы... это жесть, ребята! Там такие финты, такие мелизмы.. годами надо овладевать. Кстати, для иностранных аккордеонистов русские наигрыши тоже не так легко даются как нам. Для них (тех же французов, немцев и др.) это тоже сложно. Если они не в России живут )) Просто слышал как играют русские этно мелодии или русские фолк наигрыши  аккордеонисты из других стран  (не из бывших республик СССР) -- это редко бывает аутентичным исполнением ))


----------



## vvz (15 Фев 2019)

gerborisov (14.02.2019, 18:31) писал:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gm_RKqeUNAМузыканты, обычно всё решают без слов


Да... Действительно гениально, завораживает и уносит...
А на аккордеоне - просто красиво.


----------



## Slawa (15 Фев 2019)

По ирландской фолк музыке и по ирландскому диатоническому аккордеону уникальная информация, ноты, учебники, музыка, интересные статьи и прочее можно найти на замечательном сайте, созданным Артемом Киреевым buttonbox.ru  https://buttonbox.ru  Сайт на русском языке и содержит массу уникальных материалов по ирландской, а также бретонской и шотландской фолк музыке. Есть там и информация по устройству европейских диатонических аккордеонов (гармоник) -- мелодеона и кнопочной коробки (buttonbox). Сейчас уже не все разделы сайта работают нормально. В частности многие музыкальные аудио материалы стали недоступными.  Похоже он частично заброшен владельцами. Но пока ещё можно извлечь информацию из большинства разделов. Так что кому интересно -- поспешите скачать всё что еще скачивается


----------



## gte_33 (21 Фев 2019)

kep написал(а):


> gerborisov (14.02.2019, 18:31) писал:А вот интересно, как Поелуев это снял?


Для интереса загрузил в Audioscore. Вот результат без всяких обработок. А миди можно открыть в любом редакторе)) В начале несколько не понятных тактов это аплодисменты.


----------



## kep (21 Фев 2019)

Roland сделал диатонику FR-18, с офигительными возможностями – все строи и раскладки, но она не очень популярна.


----------



## Slawa (22 Фев 2019)

Да, видимо очень полезный инструмент для изучения различных диатонических аккордеонов. Можно попробовать разные раскладки, строи и т.д. чтоб решить на каком удобнее играть. Но звук этого цифрового инструмента как то не впечатляет и не вдохновляет. Покупать как тренажер наверно не много желающих найдется. Лично я хотел бы сразу на акустическом инструменте поиграть на хорошем )) Есть желание опробовать диатонику. Но нет пока возможности приобрести инструмент. С другой стороны, малоразмерный и легкий аккордеон хроматического строя может заменить диатонику. Можно на хроматическом _изобразить_ диатонику. Но надо постараться. Есть особые марки инструментов специально заточенные на фолк музыку. Они имеют особые тембры и настройку разлива и т.д. которые подходят лучше всего для фолк музыки. Это прежде всего Saltarelle и Castagnari, и еще есть фолк модели от бренда Hohner. Инструменты конечно эти дороги очень. Особенно хроматические модели. Диатонические раза в 2-3 дешевле. И поэтому диатонические сейчас популярны очень.


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Но звук этого цифрового инструмента как то не впечатляет и не вдохновляет.


Это как со всеми Роландами: надо настраивать. Звуки общие, расширения тоже.


----------



## Slawa (22 Фев 2019)

kep написал(а):


> надо настраивать. Звуки общие, расширения тоже.


Согласен. Продавцы когда демонстрируют инструменты Roland -- это вообще жуть обычно. Сами они не играют на этих инструментах, но пытаются продемонстрировать. В результате такого просмотра демонстрации никто не захочет покупать инструмент. Надо смотреть и слушать тех, кто серьезно владеет всеми возможностями, кто уже освоил и "настроил" свой инструмент.


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2019)

Slawa,
Ну и для иллюстрации: вот это точно этническая музыка согласно всем Вашим строгим принципам. И Roland настроен


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2019)

Очень круто играют! Звучит все шикарно просто! Это _клезмер_ --еврейская этническая музыка


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2019)

А вот ещё веселенький музон


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2019)

Сегодня вот такой интересный ансамбль с мелодеоном увидел на Ютубе. Бретонская музыка, но не совсем традиционное звучание. С барабанами и гитарой -- почти рок-аранжировка. Но все таки не уходят из рамок традиции бретонской музыки.


----------



## Slawa (24 Мар 2019)

Joe Burke Это просто супер! Очень круто!


----------



## kep (26 Мар 2019)

Ну, раз пошла такая этна - пора звать братьев славян


----------



## Slawa (3 Апр 2019)

Немного на Раммштайн похож балканский ансамбль  Жёстко играют


----------



## kep (3 Апр 2019)

А этно вообще не няша ни разу. Слышали, какую крутоту Инна Желанная делает из русских северных попевок? Мороз по коже!


----------



## Slawa (4 Апр 2019)

Да, я подобного много слышал, <к сожалению....> Почему то сейчас все только так себе представляют фолк-музыку. Настоящие традиции изучать не хочется, все хотят играть или петь по-своему. А для фолка очень важно соблюдение традиции - музыкальной традиции. Фолк=традиция.


----------



## kep (4 Апр 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Да, я подобного много слышал, <к сожалению....> Почему то сейчас все только так себе представляют фолк-музыку. Настоящие традиции изучать не хочется, все хотят играть или петь по-своему. А для фолка очень важно соблюдение традиции - музыкальной традиции. Фолк=традиция.


Ну нет, это не про Желанную: она весь Север изъездила и традицию знает, как мало кто. Она поет абсолютно аутентично - а наворот вокруг только подчеркивает эту жесткую ладовую основу. В паре более ранних песен она использовала свои записи из тех экспедиций: бабки поют, и постепенно вступает обработка вокруг этого пения.


----------



## Slawa (5 Апр 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Она поет абсолютно аутентично


Аутентично чему, простите? Да, музыка интересная. Но это нифига никакая не традиция. Это эксперименты сплошные. Под словом аутентичность обычно подразумевается соответствие стилю определенному. И обычно так говорят, когда соответствие или несоответствие каком-то традиционному стилю. Например - танго. Или, например, кубинской традиционной музыке и т.д. А здесь непонятно чему соответствие?


----------



## kep (5 Апр 2019)

Она поет русские северные песни 18-19 века, ни на ноту не отклоняясь от оригинала. Все вокруг - аранжировка, не изменяющая суть. Так что - русский этностиль.


----------



## Slawa (5 Апр 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Она поет русские северные песни 18-19 века, ни на ноту не отклоняясь от оригинала.


Может это и так, но это не узнаваемо. Не воспринимается это как русские народные песни. Возможно, что слова взяты оригинальные. Но всё остальное и в целом-- это не есть стиль русской народной песни. Даже ПЕСНЯРЫ в их лучшие золотые времена не называли себя этно или фолк музыкальной группой. Даже ПЕСНЯРЫ - это рок-группа. Хотя у них то были абсолютно подлинные народные песни, причем спетые в исконной манере. Такие песни как Явор с Калиною или Святый Вечор. Это было по-настоящему круто!


----------



## Slawa (5 Апр 2019)




----------



## Slawa (5 Апр 2019)




----------



## kep (6 Апр 2019)

В этом и проблема: русские песни - не то, что мы слышали. Что слышали - это, скорее, городские переделки 19 века. А настоящее до Покровского никто не вытягивал. 
Песняры - вообще не из этой сказки. Первая песня - не народная ни разу, во второй народные только слова.
Вот исполнение русской обрядовой песни:




Тут хорошо слышен аутентичный русский лад. Не переделанный, не искаженный. И так все у Инны.


----------



## kep (6 Апр 2019)

Вдогонку: "Кокон" с использованием аутентичной записи.


----------



## gerborisov (6 Апр 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Фолк=традиция


Традиция = консерватизм, отсутствие развития - смерть


----------



## Gross (6 Апр 2019)

kep, при всём моём уважении к Желанной, она не знает, куда себя на сцене деть, как двигаться. Песня эта (А кто нас...) не концертная, обрядовая, сценический образ очень важен. И где он? А насчёт слова "мамОшка"- разговоров в сети было немало, не буду повторять.


----------



## kep (6 Апр 2019)

Gross написал(а):


> @@kep, при всём моём уважении к Желанной, она не знает, куда себя на сцене деть, как двигаться.


Казалось бы, при чем тут сценическое движение? Она же не ансамбль "Березка"!
Речь шла про то, является ли то, что она поет русской песней или отсебятиной. На примере "Песняров" мы увидели, что такое отсебятина. На примере Желанной, как мне кажется, мы видим, что такое русская песня. Танцевать не предусматривалось


----------



## Gross (6 Апр 2019)

kep, Если Желанная не знает, какими движениями (не танцами) должна сопровождаться обрядовая песня- знает ли она, как эту песню надо петь?


----------



## kep (6 Апр 2019)

Gross, Покровскому, кажется, предъявляли: как можно петь русские песни в галстуках и пиджаках? 
Любое такое требование означает требование к неизменности формы во всем: надень кокошник, отрасти бороду, и зубов у тебя многовато для аутентичной дикции...
Желанная поет русскую песню лет так 30-35. С ней почитают за честь работать ведущие мировые музыканты всех направлений - от фольклорных до King Crimson. Для меня это достаточный критерий правильности того, что она делает.


----------



## Slawa (7 Апр 2019)

Дай Бог Желанной и прочим музыкантам всяческих успехов в их творчестве, но я это фолк музыкой никогда не признаю. Я хоть и городской человек, но в деревнях русской и украинской в детстве бывал всё лето и песни русские, слава Богу, имел возможность послушать в достаточно большом количестве и разнообразии. Деды и бабки мои пели много и очень хорошо. На два и три голоса. не имея никакого музыкального образования. и скажу вам, что пение народное все-таки похоже на исполнение ПЕСНЯРОВ, а вот на Желанную как то не похоже ни сколько. Возможно, я не был в северных деревнях. И там большие отличия. Но как то я в это не особо верю.


----------



## kep (7 Апр 2019)

Slawa, во втором клипе как раз запись прямиком из русской деревни. Да и я тесно общаюсь с фольклорными людьми, могу сказать: то, что она поет - вполне аутентично, просто это до эпохи балалайки и гармошки. И там другая, ладовая, основа - что Желанная и обыгрывает.


----------



## Slawa (8 Апр 2019)

Да Бог с ними. У нас тут вроде не филиал телепроекта ГОЛОС. Хочется уже как то про аккордеон больше поговорить. В русском фолке аккордеон (он же гармонь) стремится звучать отдельно от голоса человеческого (то есть певческого). Насколько помню из детства в деревнях, гармонисты отжигали отдельно, а певцы пели отдельно. Но иногда можно было услышать все таки песни под аккомпанемент баяна или гармони. Иногда и в плясовые наигрыши норовят вклиниться певцы со своими частушками )) Сейчас я узнал, что такая тенденция существует и в музыке других народов Европы. У тех же ирландцев и бретонцев, например. И у немцев это есть. Есть один жанр -- это песня под аккомпанемент ансамбля или реже одного аккордеона. И есть другой и самый мощный жанр -- это инструментальные наигрыши или мелодии на аккордеоне (гармони). В Германии например гармонь называется что то вроде Steierishe accordion (диатонический аккордеон)

https://stammtischmusik.at На этом сайте собрана инфрмация по фолк музыке и аккордеону из немецкоговорящих стран (Австрия, Швейцария, Германия и др.) Здесь можно найти прекрасную тирольскую музыку, йодль, фольклорные польки, лендлеры, вальсы, мазурки, марши и др музыку для аккордеона и других инструментов


----------



## kep (10 Апр 2019)

А вот чего раскопал! Немного мешает аккордеон, но все равно хорошо


----------



## Slawa (12 Апр 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Немного мешает аккордеон, но все равно хорошо


Он у неё просто слишком большой! Это мой сын сказал (8 лет). Вместе смотрели. "У тетеньки слишком большой аккордеон" , - говорит. "Он, кажется, больше неё самой" А вообще эклектика, по-моему. Не понятно, что за музыка. на немецкую не похожа. На еврейскую тоже. Чуть-чуть на цыганскую... В общем, межэтнический джем-сейшн какой-то


----------



## kep (12 Апр 2019)

Тетенька обладает такой харизмой, что воспламеняет всех играющих с ней музыкантов


----------



## kep (12 Апр 2019)

Чуть в сторону от основной темы, но про исполнение: Сидорова чуть ли не первая среди русской академической школы, кто умеет себя ярко подавать, на кого интересно смотреть. Не спорю, внешность играет главную роль  Но посмотрите, она превращает выступление в диалог эмоций:





Из моих любимых музыкантов, Арафаилов умел взаимодействовать со слушателями, "играть лицом", но он не академист, он лучше


----------



## Slawa (14 Апр 2019)

kep написал(а):


> внешность играет главную роль


Я тоже не спорю. Только опять про этно музыку разговор не клеится.... Всё куда то тянет нас как обычно на личности... В этно музыке личность не так важна. Музыкант -- лишь представитель своего этноса. либо того этноса, который он взялся представлять. К примеру, если я заиграю КЛЕЗМЕР, то я буду евреем, хоть я не еврей. А заиграю лезгинку, то буду чеченцем, хоть я и не чеченец. Ну и так далее. Играешь джаз -- значит ты негр, независимо от цвета кожи и всего остального...


----------



## kep (14 Апр 2019)

Для меня строго наоборот: я слушаю личностей, иначе мне не интересно. И про представителей этноса никак не согласен: попробуйте представить Билла Эванса негром - воображение лопнет


----------



## Slawa (18 Апр 2019)

Вот насчет джаза я сегодня подумал, что все-таки это не совсем этническая музыка. Афроамериканцы -- это не этнос, а суперэтнос -- то есть нация. Поэтому джаз -- музыка скорее интернациональная, хотя и имеет этническую основу в виде африканской народной музыки (блюз, соул и т.д.). А Бил Эванс -- он сам себя считал как минимум родственным душой к афроамериканцам. То есть белым негром. Так как в начале 1960-х годов Бил Эванс играл в ансамблях вместе с афроамериканцами. В то время это было достаточно экстраординарно для США. И с его стороны это было смелым и вызывающим поступком. И его же все крутейшие афроамериканские джазмены (М.Дэвис и Д.Гиллеспи и др.) признали своим в доску и самым важным новатором джаза.


----------



## kep (19 Апр 2019)

Это что-то абсолютно новое для меня о Билле Евансе. Не подскажете ваши источники? Никогда не слышал, чтобы он называл себя "родственным душой". А о шуточках Майлса над Эвансом написано предостаточно. Ну и из авторитетного источника:

Pettinger, Peter (2002) [1999]. _Bill Evans: How My Heart Sings_ (New ed.). Yale University Press.

"Многие критики Эванса упоминали его отрыв от оригинальных черных корней джаза, полагая, что европейские и классические традиции имеют для него гораздо большее значение.
...
Во время его работы с Девисом, у Эванса были проблемы с [преимущественно черной] аудиторией. Например, Питер Петтингер отметил, что на концерте за свое соло в «Walkin» Эванс получил заметно меньше аплодисментов, чем другие солисты, а в «All Of You» - вообще ни одного. "


----------



## Slawa (20 Апр 2019)

Kep, наверно вопросы джаза лучше в отдельной теме обсуждать. Я читал какие то книги (Переверзьева и других авторов) о известных джазменах. Но это было давно. Помню точно, что читал воспоминания М.Дэвиса о Б.Эвансе. Он очень уважительно о нем отзывался и чуть ли не учителем его своим называл по теоретическим и гармоническим вопросам. Про то что _чтобы играть джаз надо чувствовать себя негром _-- это все джазмены любят такое говорить. Но, опять таки, это не в этой теме надо обсуждать )))


----------



## kep (20 Апр 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Kep, наверно вопросы джаза лучше в отдельной теме обсуждать.


Согласен, джаз - это никак не фольклор/этника, нужна отдельная тема. При случае разведем, у нас джазисты на форуме в ассортименте


----------



## Slawa (28 Апр 2019)

Очаровательная в своей простоте музыка! Кстати, некоторые ошибочно называют Яна Тирсена французским композитором. Он не француз. Он истинный бретонец (потомок шотландцев и кельтов на материке). Поэтому музыка его абсолютно бретонская.


----------



## Slawa (26 Май 2019)

Как вы думаете, форумчане, это этно музыка?


----------



## kep (27 Май 2019)

На мой слух это обычная поп-музыка. Она, как вьюнок, обматывается вокруг чего угодно пряморастущего: есть реггей - заимствует слабые доли, есть клёво звучащий аккордеон - берет его в проигрыше.


----------



## Slawa (27 Май 2019)

kep написал(а):


> есть клёво звучащий аккордеон - берет его в проигрыше.


КЕР, а послушай, как аккордеон играет не в проигрыше, а в куплете. Это даже круче! Если бы не было аккордеона, была бы, правда, просто - nosa))) -- поп музыка. Но с аккордеоном -- получилось FORRO -- бразильский этно-стиль восточного побережья, где живут в преобладании выходцы из Португалии и Италии. Потому то, благодаря большому количеству итальянцев, на восточном побережье так популярен аккордеон и стиль музыки FORRO, который без аккордеона немыслим.


----------



## Slawa (27 Май 2019)

Интересно также заметить, что в таких странах как Бразилия, Куба, Мексика и еще во многих странах поп музыка и этно музыка так не разделены, как это есть в России. У нас поп музыка отдельно -- народная или этно отдельно. А в странах, где музыкальная культура нормально развивалась, без отрыва от этнических музыкальных традиций, такого положения вещей не наблюдается.


----------



## Slawa (27 Май 2019)

Насчет именно этой песни -- Nosa -- получается, что жанр поп-песни -- это как обертка, фантик, но сама конфетка из вполне качественного продукта сделана, с опорой на этно-музыкальную традицию


----------



## kep (28 Май 2019)

А у нас поп-музыка и не отделена от корней - уж какие есть. Эти три аккорда вполне вырастают из народной песни 19-20 веков, когда она стала, по преимуществу, городской и гармошечно-гитарной. 
А этно, о котором мы говорили - это, в основном, деревенская культура раньше 19 века, еще без "русских народных инструментов", почти целиком обрядовая и вокальная.


----------



## Slawa (29 Май 2019)

kep написал(а):


> А у нас поп-музыка и не отделена от корней - уж какие есть.


Россия, конечно, большая. И не только русские в ней живут. В Татарстане, Башкортостане, на Кавказе и в некоторых других регионах всё несколько иначе. В этих регионах поп музыка опирается на этно музыку. Вспомните хотя бы песню Мугу "Черные глаза" -- лезгинка однако))) Так что не всё так плохо. Ну а русским тоже никто не мешает создать попсу на основе этно-музыкальной традиции. Но никто этим не занимается после Песняров


----------



## kep (29 Май 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Но никто этим не занимается после Песняров


В русской песне я бы вспомнил, скорее, Ариэль:


----------



## Soika (2 Июн 2019)

Пять копеек мимоходом. Два полярных мнения о клавишном аккордеоне в европейском фолке.
- Есть консерваторская пианистка, которая начинала играть фолк на клавишном аккордеоне и по сей день считает это ошибкой. Она давно перешла на кнопочные аккордеоны и считает, что начинать нужно сразу с них, а клавишный аккордеон в народной музыке - это пустая трата времени. Мелодические ходы, приемы игры, акценты, скачки и т.д. гораздо удобнее и естественнее делаются на тех инструментах, которые по сути _сформировали_ данную музыкальную традицию.
- С ней за одним столом на фолк-сейшнах могут сидеть натуральные ирландские ирландцы, которые виртуозно играют ирландский фолк на стареньком Weltmeister Festival 1/2. Или на здоровенном итальянском клавишном аккордеоне с ломаной декой и трехголосным разливом (musette). И их всё устраивает =)

Ну, и я потихоньку смотрю осетинский конкурс "Фандырмае" (ищите лучше на iryston.tv, если интересеутесь; в поиске ютуба почему-то выдается не всё). Да, там есть приемы игры, которые родились на маленькой диатонической гармонике с 12 кнопками в басах. Н-р, тремоло мехами. Но на моих глазах юные дарования успешно делают это тремоло уже на хроматическом фандыре с 5-рядными готовыми басами. А осетинская музыка _очень_ быстрая. Так что это тяжелее, но нельзя сказать, чтобы прямо-таки невозможно. А в ирландщине-то больше нонлегато, в т.ч. связанного именно с диатоникой по сути. Точнее, с тем, что B/C аккордеон (button box) и англо-концертина издают _разный_ звук на сжим и на разжим. Вот если бы речь шла о противоположном преобразовании - о транспорте двухголосных легато на эту бешеную диатоническую хтонь, а не о нонлегато на клавишном аккордеоне, то было бы о чем спорить. А пока что я не вижу препятствий для фолка на аккордеоне. А подходящий тембр можно подобрать (на помойке, потому что старая рухлядь кое-как тянет на фолковый аккордеон... ну, под Guinnes потянет).


----------



## Soika (3 Июн 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> gerborisov (30.01.2019, 06:41) писал: в ирландской этнической фолк музыке сейчас используют иногда арфу. И это звучит очень здорово. Хотя, понятно, что арфа - это не какой-то сугубо ирландский и только ирландский инструмент. В то же время irish botton box (диатонический кнопочный аккордеон) -- используется практически только для ирландской фолк музыки.



*Арфу в Ирландии* используют как минимум со времн Святого Патрика.
Другое дело, что вплоть до 30-х годов XX века запрещались то ирландский язык, то ирландская музыка, то ирландские танцы, то всё сразу. И фолк-ренессанс в середине века начался _не_ с арфы, для которой уже лет двести не писали и на которой уже лет пятьдесят не играли. Он начался со скрипки, концертины и т.д. в эмиграции - и, как ни странно, с рока. Молодёжь потянулась к корням и стала играть народные мелодии на модных и привычных новому поколению инструментах. Н-р, Steeleye Span - это обычная такая рок-группа по инструментальному составу. А в Уэльсе есть замечательный коллектив Plethyn, они поют валлийские традиционные мелодии под _гитару_. Может быть, они когда-то давно решили, что лучше хорошо играть на гитарах, чем как придтся - на аутентичных инструментах.
Валлийской арфовой традиции примерно столько же лет. Но т.н. валлийская трехрядная арфа (welsh triple harp) - вообще не валлийская. Это испанский инструмент эпохи испанского расцвета. Тогда Испания была хозяйкой морей и законодательницей моды, в т.ч. музыкальной. Инструментов изобреталось очень много, часть из них закрепилась в Испании, часть - откочевала в другие страны и распространилась там, но бОльшая часть этих экспериментов не имеет широкой аудитории в наше время. (Н-р, хроматическая арфа с двумя грифами и перекрещивающимися струнами тоже родом из Испании.) Трёхрядная арфа - одна из таких путешественниц. Но задолго до ее появления в Уэльсе была мощная и очень сложная арфовая традиция. Тамошние записи мелодий для арфы (не нотные, там своя система) по своей сложности и по своему внешнему виду напоминают кружево на бумаге. А с появлением трёхрядки изменились исполнительские возможности, что нашло отражение в новых мелодиях (н-р, быстрый удвоенный аккорд значительно удобнее брать на инструменте, где часть струн дублируется).
А вот irish button box, если мне не изменяет память, родом с материка. Просто нигде больше не закрепился.



gerborisov написал(а):


> Slawa (29.01.2019, 20:24) писал: Музыка, одно из немногих искусств, которые объединяют людей, а Ваши изыски по поводу аутентичности, этничности ets. ведут нас "не в ту степь"



При этом музыка, как и языки, имеет свои "алфавиты", свою "грамматику", свою тематику и свои акценты. Акценты в народной музыке - это до половины музыки как таковой. И это одна из сложных задач этномузыкологии - найти либо создать адекватную систему записи, которая достоверно отобразит материал. Конечно, сейчас наличие аудио- и видеозаписей изрядно облегчает задачу. Но есть подход в этномузыкологии, ставящий особенно высокую планку: этномузыкологи должны интервьюировать народных исполнителей на их родном языке и уметь исполнить тот материал, который они изучают. И это в значительной степени справедливо. Полагаю, на музыкальном форуме можно не объяснять почему


----------



## Soika (3 Июн 2019)

Проверила по поводу арфы. Всё-таки до VIII века на изображениях попадаются преимущественно четырехугольные инструменты (не разобрать толком, то ли лиры, то ли переходный вариант между лирой и арфой). А уже потом на пиктских крестах и других каменных рельефах на территории Британских островов появляются совершенно четкие _арфы с колонной_. Изображений, датируемых XI-XII веками, много. Из четырёх старейших сохранившихся арф в Европе три находятся на осторвах (одна в Ирландии, две - в Шотландии). Они датируются XV веком, одна, возможно, даже XIV. Сохранились они благодаря тому, что передавались по наследству в правящих семьях гэльских (кельтских) народов. 
Так что Британские острова - родина типичной европейской арфы. Арфы типа "гнутая палка и много струн" существовали практически повсеместно. Шумерцы их делали в середине 4 тысячелетия до нашей эры. А арфа с треугольной рамой - исходно инструмент кельтской традиции, который датируется достаточно чётко: Средневековье, а еще точнее - период, близкий к завоеванию Британии нордлингами. А с XVI века изображение арфы является официальным гербом Ирландии.


----------



## Slawa (15 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> клавишный аккордеон в народной музыке - это пустая трата времени.


По большому счету это действительно так.... Кнопочки гораздо лучше приспособлены для фолка. Ну и диатонический строй тоже предпочтительнее. Тем не менее, можно играть и на хроматических кнопочных и на хроматических клавишных инструментах. Только они должны быть маленькими и легкими -- чтоб можно было мех почаще дергать и раскачивать меха и инструмент. Иначе качевого звукоизвлечения не добиться.


----------



## kep (18 Окт 2019)

Slawa написал(а):


> Тем не менее, можно играть и на хроматических кнопочных и на хроматических клавишных инструментах. Только они должны быть маленькими и легкими -- чтоб можно было мех почаще дергать и раскачивать меха и инструмент. Иначе качевого звукоизвлечения не добиться.


А вот и нет: такого кача как у этих ребят давно не слышал, а качает аж Pigini.


----------



## Alex33 (13 Ноя 2019)

Ещё раз прочитал на форуме тему "Аккордеон - этнический инструмент". Пользователь Слава собрал достаточно материала для своей "диссертации". Администратор kep очень удивил своим видео с Инной Желанной. Soika понаписала такое!?, что не смог дочитать... Когда Григорий высказал своё мнение по начатой теме, а именно: "Такое впечатление, что Вы не уверены в том, что утверждаете, и пытаетесь в первую очередь убедить окружающих в своей правоте",то Слава ответил: "Григорий, я понял, что вам фолк не по душе. И диатонические аккордеоны, видимо, не по нраву. Так не читайте и не пишите в этой теме"... Я тоже не хотел продолжать читать и, тем-более отвечать... Но меня озадачило то, что пол года, на 8-ми страницах шла переписка, просто ни о чём! И уж, тем-более никак русскому человеку, с его распахнутой душой, ЭТО не интересно, мягко говоря... Несколько пользователей, тоже с высшим музыкальным образованием, пытались ответить Славе, но вовремя ушли из темы. Только kep , со стальными нервами выдержал этот марафон. Итог: подобные "сочинения" помогают лучше понять людей, что помогает при общении.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2019)

Alex33, 

В споре рождается истина... Сколько людей, столько и разных мнений... Не будем мешать их высказывать...

Кому неинтересно - тот просто проходит мимо


----------



## Alex33 (14 Ноя 2019)

vev написал(а):


> В споре рождается истина... Сколько людей, столько и разных мнений... Не будем мешать их высказывать...


На 100%--согласен.


vev написал(а):


> Кому неинтересно - тот просто проходит мимо


А я и прошёл мимо: в дискуссию не вступал, только вставил реплику. Понимаю, что админы от части дипломаты, но, Евгений, Вы вторите Славе: "Так не читайте и не пишите в этой теме"... Это как?!! Может пользователи сайта, которые с высшим музыкальным образованием--неприкасаемые? Или это негласное правило для новичков?


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2019)

Alex33,

Алексей,

Образование здесь не при чем. Да, Slawa более образован, чем мы. Это просто данность. Он учился, а мы - нет. У него больше знаний по предмету, чем у нас. Он больше нас умеет (увы для меня). Но это ни коим образом не возвышает его на нами в пределах форума. Он - такой же пользователь. Его можно критиковать. Не соглашаться, но.... Менторство здесь неуместно... Мы высказываем свое мнение, но не вправе давать оценки остальным участникам до тех пор, пока они не переходят пределы разумного. Как-то так...

P.S. Slawa работает в школе, где меня учили азам игры на инструменте и которую я закончил в 1983 годе... Он знает моего первого и любимого преподавателя.... Руки прочь от Slawa


----------



## kep (14 Ноя 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Или это негласное правило для новичков?


Негласное правило для новичков сформулировано М.М. Жванецким:
"Спор без фактов. Спор на темпераменте. Спор, переходящий от голословного утверждения на личность партнера.
Что может говорить хромой об искусстве Герберта фон Караяна? Если ему сразу заявить, что он хромой, он признает себя побежденным."

Не переходите на личность партнера, Alex33


----------



## Alex33 (15 Ноя 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Не переходите на личность партнера, @@Alex33


Ребята, вы о чём? Кого я обидел? Славу?, который затронул тему, малопонятную большинству и так вдохновенно, со знанием дела продвигал её. А Вы, кер, помогали Славе своими правильными суждениями, так как Вам эта тема близка. И, заметьте, как только Soika выложила свои профессорские знания по теме, Слава закрылся. И что? Конечно, диссертация. С его академическим образованием.
Видео с Инной Желанной очень удивило своей неповторимой харизмой. Исполняет так искренне и самозабвенно, что, невольно, подумал, что в прошлой жизни она была в то время.
Высказывания Soiki я не смог в полной мере осознать, по причине отсутствия образования, поэтому не смог дочитать. И где здесь переход на личности? И причём тут менторство?..


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> И где здесь переход на личности? И причём тут менторство?..


Переход на личности и менторство ровно в теме Вашего поста: вместо высказывания по теме Вы раздаете оценки участникам дискуссии.


----------



## Alex33 (16 Ноя 2019)

Кер, как администратор, Вы, возможно, правы. Буду придерживаться этических норм. Лишний раз убеждаюсь, насколько мы, люди--не совершенны!


----------



## grigoriys (16 Ноя 2019)

> Буду придерживаться


Не этических, а этнических


----------



## vev (16 Ноя 2019)

grigoriys, 
Да нет.... Здесь имеются виду именно этические....


----------



## kep (17 Ноя 2019)

В каждом этническом есть своё этическое...


----------



## Alex33 (17 Ноя 2019)

Ребята, вы супер!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (3 Июл 2022)

Любой универсальный инструмент проигрывает в специфических задачах специализированному. Это естественно. Даже среди аккордеонов со стандартными клавиатурами есть специализации по звуку. Глухие с ломаной декой, звонкие стандартные, с сильным разливом под французов, с сильным басом под немцев. Как говорится выбирай на вкус. Поэтому у меня три аккордеона и может быть будет четвёртый, если совпадут хотелки, финансы и наличие на авите. Сейчас у меня основной Вельтмейстер Консона (танго, вальсы, марши). Помимо неё Вельтмейстер Амиго играть на пьянках чтоб погромче и маленький трёхголосный 30/60 Фиротти (обычно на нем дочка играет). Вот на Фиротти "Небо Парижа" звучит лучше чем на Консоне, а либертанго" наоборот.  Чешу репу насчёт покупки Вальтмейстера S5, как более универсального по тембрам. Смущает вес и возможность нарваться на дрова за 100 тыщ рублей.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Чешу репу насчёт покупки Вальтмейстера S5, как более универсального по тембрам. Смущает вес и возможность нарваться на дрова за 100 тыщ рублей.


Оставьте лучше репу и деньги в покое. Не стоит S5 дум


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Июл 2022)

Вот и я думаю, что хватит с меня Консоны. Я ж инженер по жизни, а не проф музыкант. Тем более она моя личная, новенькая, после 35 лет отлёживания в чемодане. В идеале компрессия и воск на голосах. В подростковом возрасте она мне не зашла по причине веса (гораздо тяжелее амиги 7/8) и глухости звука опять же после амиги. А покупали мы её с батей в магазине Лейпциг как самый дорогой, какой могли себе позволить. Вообще Консона звучит нормально только когда играешь хорошо. То есть двойными нотами и аккордами. Амига начинает визжать при такой игре. Возможно уже по причине убитости жизнью, но в одну ноту она громкая и звук такой, что даже аккорды брать не надо  Вот думаю стоит ли её чинить как память ибо голоса уже отклеиваются, залоги скрючились, компрессия так себе. А S5 думал вполне приличный агрегат для любителя. 600+ рублей стоил тогда, когда Консона 429 была.


----------



## vev (4 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 
да тут бОльшая часть таких: инженеры с какой-то частью ДМШ в бэкграунде, имевшие изрядный перерыв в игре  Разве что Консоны в "Лейпциге" купить не удалось... Брали Стеллу в уфимской комиссионке  

За нотки спасибо, но не согласен с первым же тактом: играть одну и ту же ноту одним и тем же пальцем - не совсем правильно. Я бы играл репетицию 321...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Июл 2022)

Там темп небольшой. Поэтому нормально играется.


----------



## vev (4 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 
не в темпе дело. Их ровно так сыграть намного труднее. А уж при переходе к быстрым репетициям любой палец в-одиночку не справится.
Хотя, может, я и занудствую просто


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Июл 2022)

vev, 
За что люблю танго, так это за значительную свободу ритма, поэтому нотная запись для него это не догма, а черновик для музыканта. 
Можно местами замедлить, можно ускорить, можно с длительностями нот во фразе поиграться. Всё равно получается прикольно.
А вообще пьеса интересная в техническом плане для начинающего ибо расширяет привычные к русской и европейской музыке стереотипы игры.


----------

